# Acid in Canada



## shake

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=137432

old thread is there new wan is here. other thread was filled up and loading awhile


----------



## Huntley

Oh wow, lovely!
I just love that _new thread smell_.


Acid's around, but since 2010, not as prominent as it has been in the last few years, is my personal observation from here in Ontario. 

Someone want to define what the shit a print containing "avatars" or "heiros" is supposed to look like?
Terminology seems awfully ambiguous to me.

Some folks still seem to be getting Hunab Ku's and Buddhas. Which is pretty interesting. Are they just residual from previous years, I wonder? They certainly don't seem to be present in quantity.


----------



## bowserthedog

Avatars feature the two main characters from the film Avatar on a dark nature background.  This is a full sheet art, I have only seen one picture online that was removed.  I might be seeing some soon and I will snap a picture then.


----------



## keyoflife

@ DNA 
I'm going to Motion Notion, Connect and Shambhala  maybe more if there are some small local ones. Those three for sure though.


----------



## Huntley

I understand that your first reaction to this shitty photograph of a single irregularly shaped rectangaloid hit which has been inexplicably cut into triangles is likely: wtf, dude; but that aside.

Anyone know what print this blue/white hit was from?


*NSFW*:


----------



## bowserthedog

Alright, for those who are wondering, I found the image that was removed that I saw of the Avatars.  This is just 10 hits, I imagine a sheet looks magnificent.  Beside it is apparently MDMA.

*NSFW*:


----------



## broagan

i highly doubt there is mdma on that paper


----------



## bowserthedog

Did you look at the picture?  There is a bag with white crystals.  That is the MDMA that is 'beside it'.  It is only LSD on the paper.


----------



## shake

its been a LONG tyme since canada has had a new acid thread. so yall cut loose and have fun aye


----------



## broagan

bowserthedog said:


> Did you look at the picture?  There is a bag with white crystals.  That is the MDMA that is 'beside it'.  It is only LSD on the paper.



sorry man after closer inspection i can see what your talking about


----------



## bowserthedog

broagan said:


> sorry man after closer inspection i can see what your talking about



Easy mistake, I read my post and could see how it could be taken wrong.

But yeah, I will let you all know how the avatars are when I try them.


----------



## D n A

keyoflife said:


> @ DNA
> I'm going to Motion Notion, Connect and Shambhala  maybe more if there are some small local ones. Those three for sure though.



Shambhala! this year should be my first!
I looked up motion notion the other week, looks good. I've got a list of festivals that I want to go to over the years :3

just discovered my friend has a vial secreted away.. must convince to make sugar cubes..!


----------



## bowserthedog

D n A said:


> Shambhala! this year should be my first!
> I looked up motion notion the other week, looks good. I've got a list of festivals that I want to go to over the years :3
> 
> just discovered my friend has a vial secreted away.. must convince to make sugar cubes..!



I wish the liquid flowed through where I live.  I don't even see any blotter here let alone liquid, haha.


----------



## keyoflife

I've never had liquid before, would be an adventure!


----------



## bowserthedog

I guess it all equates to the same thing in the end, no matter the medium.  I just wish that it was easier to get anything around here.  Can't find any usually.


----------



## broagan

poke!


----------



## kaywholed

cant wait until its nice out.  

wanna go trip in the sun


----------



## broagan

Nothing like a three hour bath on mushrooms


----------



## Tunnelfission

*is wondering* "If I look right now, will I find?"


----------



## Darkmatter77

bowserthedog said:


> Alright, for those who are wondering, I found the image that was removed that I saw of the Avatars.  This is just 10 hits, I imagine a sheet looks magnificent.  Beside it is apparently MDMA.
> 
> *NSFW*:



The Avatars on that image come from Holland and according to the seller have about 180-200ug of LSD on them. Trip reports in another forum suggest that this could be the actual dose.


----------



## SpecialK_

Curious if anyone has noticed a potency decrease in the latest avatars? If so by how much, I don't wish to spend money on different blotter quality for the same price.


----------



## broagan

Edmonton is absolutely useless for finding lsd


----------



## lightforce

Not if you know the right people


----------



## broagan

do you live in Edmonton or are you just speculating?


----------



## bowserthedog

I couldn't find any in edmonton after looking for 4 years.  If you do find something its prolly dosed at 50ug and is over $10 a tab.  Im gonna stick with the AMAZING avatars.


----------



## Huntley

Kinda quiet on most fronts. This thread is on page three, thought it deserves a little bump.


----------



## Keaton

bowserthedog said:


> Alright, for those who are wondering, I found the image that was removed that I saw of the Avatars.  This is just 10 hits, I imagine a sheet looks magnificent.  Beside it is apparently MDMA.
> 
> *NSFW*:



I have to agree, there's no way that that blotter has MDMA on it..Well, nothing that is going to be an effective dose. 




horses said:


> *NSFW*:



Very cool. I'm sure that the sheet looks fantastic.


----------



## lightforce

broagan said:


> do you live in Edmonton or are you just speculating?



I live close, got some purple unicorn head blotter that was pretty strong.


----------



## shishigami

NationOfThizzlam said:


> I have to agree, there's no way that that blotter has MDMA on it..Well, nothing that is going to be an effective dose.



I think he's saying the pure white crystals that almost blend into the background, beside the blotter, are MDMA. He didn't say "Besides it is apparently MDMA" he said "Beside it is apparently MDMA."


----------



## Keaton

meh, simple reading error.
My bad.


----------



## broagan

lightforce said:


> I live close, got some purple unicorn head blotter that was pretty strong.



thank you


----------



## SWIM.by.the.sea

Never tried acid but a friend of mine (who lives in toronto) says she can obtain it with ease :3
I'm from Ontario, I don't see people talking about it a lot and I've been in kahootz with some of the biggest ravers in Toronto over the last few months. Nobody at raves who ive asked what they're rolling says "acid" except one guy and he was from south US and was on a trip with school and ninjaed out his hotel LOL. He said hes been on the acid he got for 2 days (since he got to Toronto and saw the cn-tower light show! i laughed and said "Happy rave bud and welcome to canada! *pat on his right shoudler, POINT AT SPACE BETWEEN COUCHES* OMG ITS A LEPRECHAUN LOOKOUT!"


----------



## bowserthedog

I havent seen the purple unicorns, post a pic.  Im not really part of the scene here in edmonton, so I don't see the Canadian stuff.
I think my bud is getting a sweet breath vial soon, should be a summer of fun!


----------



## broagan

hah thats because edmonton doesn't have an acid scene


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Anybody know anything about Mad Hatter blotters around Ottawa? A friend of a friend says they can get some. I've had hatters from Toronto in the past that were fantastic but haven't heard of them being around for a while.


----------



## bowserthedog

Jauntypeacenik said:


> Anybody know anything about Mad Hatter blotters around Ottawa? A friend of a friend says they can get some. I've had hatters from Toronto in the past that were fantastic but haven't heard of them being around for a while.



I heard that they were weirdly perfed this time round.  If you get them, make sure to take the full 1/4 " by 1/4 " tabs, as they will be perfed in half or something.  Each perfed square isn't a hit, the full 1/4 by 1/4 is.
Make sure you dont get ripped off buying half the amount of hits as are perfed.


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

bowserthedog said:


> I heard that they were weirdly perfed this time round.  If you get them, make sure to take the full 1/4 " by 1/4 " tabs, as they will be perfed in half or something.  Each perfed square isn't a hit, the full 1/4 by 1/4 is.
> Make sure you dont get ripped off buying half the amount of hits as are perfed.



Yeah, those were the ones I got from Toronto. They're mentioned somewhere in the last Acid in Canada thread. I'm just wondering if anyone's heard about them in Ottawa more recently. I'm just a little suspicious of the source because I've been told they're coming from someone "close to the chemist" and every time I've been told that around Toronto it's ended up being some kind of DOx or god knows what. I know Ottawa isn't Toronto so I'm not jumping to any conclusions, really just seeing if anyone has come across them recently.


----------



## bowserthedog

I would say buy from outside canada, all canadian stuff seems to be lower quality and much more expensive.


----------



## Tunnelfission

bowserthedog said:


> I would say buy from outside canada, all canadian stuff seems to be lower quality and much more expensive.



nothing wrong with 40-60ug tabs, 4 tabs for a trip, just a big square. no big deal!

^ It would be silly to search for LSD across the border, and unlikely to find it without knowing people in another country beforehand and personally unintelligent to bring something across the border increasing the risk of being caught exponentially.

Buy from home! This is an Acid in Canada thread per-derp!


----------



## bowserthedog

Tunnelfission said:


> nothing wrong with 40-60ug tabs, 4 tabs for a trip, just a big square. no big deal!
> 
> ^ It would be silly to search for LSD across the border, and unlikely to find it without knowing people in another country beforehand and personally unintelligent to bring something across the border increasing the risk of being caught exponentially.
> 
> Buy from home! This is an Acid in Canada thread per-derp!



I agree mostly, except for the weak tabs, I mean I would rather not spend 40 bucks for a trip.

Also just make sure you aren't the one taking the risk, just buy it from someone who imports it.


----------



## Olaf

almost impossible to find over Quebec .. so I go to B.C


----------



## Johnny blue

OK guys let's try and steer away from copping acid. Not saying anyone is over the line but, it's heading there.


----------



## OrphicTrench

I read that avatars are around 120ug, is this credible information?

Also, all I ever got here were little little blotters, made out of normal paper. I suppose they were around 50ug each. They had little green trees on them. 0,5x0,5cm


----------



## broagan

urging all suppliers, dealers, producers, acid heads, send more lsd to Deadmonton! we needs a freakout.


----------



## bowserthedog

Yeah edmonton is pretty bad for psychedelics.
If anyone wants to come flood us with lsd youd be rolling in it.


----------



## Junkie-Wino-Creep

There is some kicking in SK. 

Saskatoon to be exact.


----------



## bowserthedog

Junkie-Wino-Creep said:


> There is some kicking in SK.
> 
> Saskatoon to be exact.



More info?
Quality?


----------



## thehaight954

i rember getting into this thread a few years back you guys were booming while the u.s had no paper at all. what happened? a major distributor must have been apprehended.


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

thehaight954 said:


> i rember getting into this thread a few years back you guys were booming while the u.s had no paper at all. what happened? a major distributor must have been apprehended.



Yeah, it hurts. Someone down south needs to send the love our way.

On another note, anyone on here eat any acid in Montreal recently?


----------



## Tom Malice

Anyone around the GTA heard of "bear drinking tea" tabs? My friend said he might be able to get some, and its been a while since i've done cids. Hmmmm. Apparently they're originating from Toronto.


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Tom Malice said:


> Anyone around the GTA heard of "bear drinking tea" tabs? My friend said he might be able to get some, and its been a while since i've done cids. Hmmmm. Apparently they're originating from Toronto.



I don't know about those tabs in particular but every time I've been told that tabs were being made in Toronto they turned out to be some chemical other than LSD. Look out for thicker paper, bigger squares, or crystally residue on the tabs. Like I said, I don't know about those tabs specifically but "local chemist" has always meant trouble in Toronto for me. Probably the same unscrupulous bastard every time too.


----------



## broagan

Cookin up a big batch of bathtub acid


----------



## bowserthedog

broagan said:


> Cookin up a big batch of bathtub acid



Lol that will be the day, but if it somehow works hit me up lol.
Still awaiting the liquid hittin my lips, so I will let yall know.


----------



## lightforce

bowserthedog said:


> I havent seen the purple unicorns, post a pic.  Im not really part of the scene here in edmonton, so I don't see the Canadian stuff.
> I think my bud is getting a sweet breath vial soon, should be a summer of fun!



ill get a pic up tomorrow. Some friends at a party ate two hits each and were going strong from about 11ish till 8 am the next morning.

PS. Broagan i cant reply to Pm's yet since i havent reached 50 posts.


----------



## lightforce

Next to a size 0 gel cap for size comparison


*NSFW*:


----------



## broagan

My that's purdy


----------



## Mob Rules

lol damn havnt had cid in tdot for awhile. Last i had were some bomb
 WoW (white on white) unperferd. 2 tabs had me going ++ and 1 had my girlfriend at the same level.  that was around December January though I heard Canada had pretty much dried out except from the occasional page. 

Glad to ehear its still around i gotta get me some.


----------



## addicted2different

I just got ahold of some a few days ago here in london ont.. did it last night for the first time ever...

IS IT WORKING YET?!?! HAHA what a great time.


----------



## OrphicTrench

I'm glad you liked it, cheers!


----------



## chemical ali

it seems to be all over the place in Halifax right now.


----------



## Tom Malice

I've never had a problem with the quality of tabs from toronto, only the potency has been very hit or miss. I've run into DOB tabs from hamilton that were sold as LSD, as well as a couple others that clearly weren't acid (taste and effects). But anyways at the moment I'm having troubles with my dealer being a cunt, once I find him I should be able to straighten things out though. From what my friends said that did get the bear drinking tea tabs, they are legitimate and quite strong.


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Tom Malice said:


> I've never had a problem with the quality of tabs from toronto, only the potency has been very hit or miss. I've run into DOB tabs from hamilton that were sold as LSD, as well as a couple others that clearly weren't acid (taste and effects). But anyways at the moment I'm having troubles with my dealer being a cunt, once I find him I should be able to straighten things out though. From what my friends said that did get the bear drinking tea tabs, they are legitimate and quite strong.



Right on, that's good to hear. For a while I was getting great tabs from Toronto, but I knew they didn't originate in Toronto, just made their way there. Trouble was only when I was told they were made in Toronto. I hope you get things sorted out with your dealer and can confirm that there is in fact good acid in Toronto.


----------



## horses

Tom Malice said:


> I've never had a problem with the quality of tabs from toronto, only the potency has been very hit or miss. I've run into DOB tabs from hamilton that were sold as LSD, as well as a couple others that clearly weren't acid (taste and effects). But anyways at the moment I'm having troubles with my dealer being a cunt, once I find him I should be able to straighten things out though. From what my friends said that did get the bear drinking tea tabs, they are legitimate and quite strong.



Ive had those, the sheets arent laid evenly and the hits are about 2/3rds the size of a normal hit (theyre unperfd with blue lines on the back to cut out the hits).  When you do get a hit that has a dose on it, you trip pretty nicely, but a lot of the time i'd eat two and get shit all for effects, then next weekend eat one and trip.  Also the acid itself doesnt seem too clean, lots of back tension and the peak is really short compared to other tabs ive had.  Id avoid them, personally


----------



## Penthos

keyoflife said:


> @ DNA
> I'm going to Motion Notion, Connect and Shambhala  maybe more if there are some small local ones. Those three for sure though.



How come I never know about Motion Notion? I live in the fucking province for Christ sakes! I think I'll have to bust my cherry with the festival scene with this one in addition to Shambhala.

Back on topic...Don't have much to add but as far as my area goes there's rumor of some alien-heads going around again but I've heard probably upwards of 20 "rumors" in the past 6 years that led to nothing. But if I find some I'll update !

-edit- Oh hey I'm a bluelighter now. Nifty.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

I'm getting more of these this week! 



horses said:


> *NSFW*:



And possibly some of those bears... but I'm not sure on the quality yet.

Anyone heard of the Super C's? I've seen them, but don't know how good they are.
Lots of stuff going around if you know where to look (MTL + Ottawa).
Everyone ready for Summer?
Hope I find some liquid again this summer! Got to stock up.

P.S. Motion Notion is Sweet! Went last year randomly, one of the best times of my life. Yes... the rain defiantly sucked, and it gets extremely cold at night. But the people, the environment, unbelievable. I met some amazing people there, one even saved me from drowning! Ha! 

Wow been so long since I've been on here. Hello Bluelight!


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

- I think Chris Komus is playing again this year... awesome guy! And his music is one of my fave's.


----------



## jenkemjunkie

Olaf said:


> almost impossible to find over Quebec .. so I go to B.C



This is the only mention of BC I have seen in this thread. How hard is it to find in Vancouver? Any particular blotter to look for? I am going there soon.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

It's pretty easy to find if you know where to look.
I know a few people out there who can find it easily, and a lot of the acid in Ontario and Quebec comes from there. But I met a few people from BC a few weeks ago, and they said it was hard. I think it depends on your person and who you meet.


----------



## jenkemjunkie

OrAnGePoPsIcLe said:


> It's pretty easy to find if you know where to look.
> I know a few people out there who can find it easily, and a lot of the acid in Ontario and Quebec comes from there. But I met a few people from BC a few weeks ago, and they said it was hard. I think it depends on your person and who you meet.



I am only hitting town for a couple days thats why I am concerned.. Is finding it in 1-3 days of looking a pipedream with no established contacts? Is networking that hard?


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Networking is easy if you're social.


----------



## jenkemjunkie

OrAnGePoPsIcLe said:


> Networking is easy if you're social.



It should be a piece of cake then. thanks.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

bowserthedog said:


> I would say buy from outside canada, all canadian stuff seems to be lower quality and much more expensive.



I wouldn't say so.
I think it really depends on what and who.


----------



## Johnny blue

Again guys please stop talking about how to get acid. Next time you'll be shot or warned/infracted accordingly.


----------



## kaywholed

Johnny blue said:


> Again guys please stop talking about how to get acid. Next time you'll be shot or warned/infracted accordingly.



just hang out at the fax machine at kinkos.  some is bound to get faxed there...


----------



## horses

OrAnGePoPsIcLe said:


> I'm getting more of these this week!
> 
> 
> 
> And possibly some of those bears... but I'm not sure on the quality yet.
> 
> Anyone heard of the Super C's? I've seen them, but don't know how good they are.
> Lots of stuff going around if you know where to look (MTL + Ottawa).
> Everyone ready for Summer?
> Hope I find some liquid again this summer! Got to stock up.
> 
> P.S. Motion Notion is Sweet! Went last year randomly, one of the best times of my life. Yes... the rain defiantly sucked, and it gets extremely cold at night. But the people, the environment, unbelievable. I met some amazing people there, one even saved me from drowning! Ha!
> 
> Wow been so long since I've been on here. Hello Bluelight!



yum!


----------



## kaywholed

anyone have anything to say about little robots in Ontario?


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

I had them a few weeks ago too, they're about 100 micrograms per hit. (Indian Goddesses)... I had blue shivas last year which were ridiculous as well. Nothing about the robots.


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

I hate to keep harping on the same warning but I just got some hits with the joker from batman on them with a red background that were "straight from the chemist" in the GTA. They're definitely not acid, which I pretty much knew was going to be the case. I just got a couple to confirm my suspicions. My friend reported a bitter, chemy taste and didn't find the high to be quite right. The clincher for me though is a pink, crystally residue on the back of the hits. I know that is a major red flag. I haven't tried them personally and don't know if I will, but buying them was worth it to save a friend from wasting money on a sheet. Anywho, I'd recommend staying clear of these unless you're down for a mystery trip. 

I find it odd that I get so many people trying to rip me off with stuff "straight from the chemist, yo". Anybody else have this problem, in the GTA or beyond? Hehe, I just remembered that one time it was even "double-dipped, look there's so much on it it's crystallizing on the back". I wish I had been a lot less naive then, but wisdom comes from being a fool for long enough, as they say.

P.S Nice to meet you too, OrAnGePoPsIcLe, just returning the friendly greeting the only way I can.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Yeah, I heard about those... they are pretty weak lots of complaints.


----------



## horses

just got some white on white.  havent tried em just yet, i could take a picture but its pretty drab.  i know theyre pretty strong though, from the same guy as the blue bears but a newer batch.


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Nice to see some action on this thread recently. It was pretty dead for a while. A sign of better times to come perhaps?


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

I'm always sceptical about white on white, a lot of the time in the past they weren't real.


----------



## KOS-MOS blue

I know that this is a dumb and loaded question but...what is the appeal of acid to you? Does acid make you feel like you're in a pleasant dreamworld? Does it feel even remotely similar to MDMA?


----------



## horses

KOS-MOS blue said:


> I know that this is a dumb and loaded question but...what is the appeal of acid to you? Does acid make you feel like you're in a pleasant dreamworld? Does it feel even remotely similar to MDMA?



its like having your mind fucked by the cosmos..gently


----------



## Penthos

horses said:


> its like having your mind fucked by the cosmos..gently



Well put!


----------



## kaywholed

DJ Revisionist said:


> I just acquired some acid the other day for the first time since September. I went to the dealers apartment to get it and expected him to give me blotters like he did back in September but instead he pulled out some sugar cubes, took a vial out of his fridge, and dripped the acid right in front of me. My friend tried a few of them out last night and said it was of a pretty high caliber.



yeah liquid is cool, but i dunno blotter is just easier.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Liquid is rarer. I don't know, I've always preferred liquid to blotter, but that's just me. I'm grabbing some soon! Very excited. Summer is almost here


----------



## System7

Anyone still seeing the avatars floating around?


----------



## bowserthedog

Just had 3 of the best drops of LSD I'm sure ever have been made.
Obviously not from Canada, but dosed around 130ug and crazy quality must be needlepoint, soooooo clean.
Wish stuff like this would show up here organically.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

What's the print?


----------



## bowserthedog

OrAnGePoPsIcLe said:


> What's the print?



If you are asking me, they were liquid.  Some of the best European stuff.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Yeah, we have a lot of liquid going around here too, VERY decent.


----------



## OrphicTrench

How's the acid at Shambhala or other festivals nearby? I thought on road tripping this summer


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Shambhala is great for cid... and meth (if you're into that, ha... i'm not)
Mono is random.


----------



## Penthos

OrAnGePoPsIcLe said:


> Shambhala is great for cid.



God, I hope you're right. My 1st year going to Shambhala (or any music festival for that matter)  Can't wait.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

It is lots of fun, but some people do get a little crazy.


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

There's decent liquid in Montreal, too. It might even be the same stuff that's going around Ottawa. Two drops had me grinning like a mad fool and dancing my ass off at a Battles concert. I definitely second (or third) the liquid love. I've never had a vial do me wrong, though having 10 or 15 hits dry up at the end is a bit of a bummer.


----------



## lightforce

Can find pretty much anything at Sham. And yes some people do go crazy, ive seen a few flailers last year. One girl was foaming at the mouth and i thought she was dead, not something to see while on cid and M.

But the stuff i did buy at Sham didnt do much to me, i had a fuzzy peach with a drop and then a blotter and didnt feel much of anything. Maybe i felt a bit happier but not tripping so maybe its hit or miss but there is an abundance. 

Also K is getting really popular there, according to my friends years ago it was rare to find but now its no problem.


----------



## psych0delic

*Acid in Canada 2*


*NSFW*: 









had these in march, halifax nova scotia

You posted this in the archive.  There was a current thread on this, so I merged them -TB


----------



## System7

lots of avatars going around


----------



## horses

*Acid in canada?*

So i see the thread has been archived and a mod said its been merged but I cant find the thread


----------



## shake

the old one had gotten filled up with 1000post and a new one was created(the one thats archived now) but i guess now they are grouping cananda's acid with what the US gets??


----------



## Tommyboy

I moved it back into the regular forum.  Not sure why it was archived.


----------



## System7

still flooded with avatars people are just giving em out


----------



## WillehBilleh

A friend of mine picked up some that have the same flower of life as the ones shown in psych0delics picture but look like they were from a different part of a sheet (different colours in the back but the same flower of life) and would like me to try em.  I am on the opposite side of the country (vic). Anyway just curious if anyone has anything to say about them I am paranoid about RCs and would like to have a rough idea on potency


----------



## D n A

finally found some cid in BC after looking for a while. the ex picked up a vial of strong stuff, one drop was strong enough to fuck on of my friends up.. he was on a totally different planet. haven't tried it myself as we are no longer on speaking terms. 

But luckily, came across someone else selling vials for a great price. Have yet to test it, but soon! hopefully it's decent. He also has some white on whites.



WillehBilleh said:


> A friend of mine picked up some that have the same flower of life as the ones shown in psych0delics picture but look like they were from a different part of a sheet (different colours in the back but the same flower of life) and would like me to try em.  I am on the opposite side of the country (vic). Anyway just curious if anyone has anything to say about them I am paranoid about RCs and would like to have a rough idea on potency



I had flower of life's and hunab kus on the same sheet - they alternated. Very good. Didn't know they were still in bc.. must find more.. they were the best I have tried so far.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

just picked up this in ottawa

*NSFW*: 









mad hatters,a nd the other ones were called mandalas,  how are they? better then the pokemon? fractal trees? mr clean?


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Those mandalas look pretty tight, I'd love to see more of what's going on in the background there. Let us know how they are.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Mr. Fluffykins all of those are not THAT great, they're alright... but not really worth it.

I just picked up some Snowflakes and they are boom! Some of the best cid I've tried.
Will post picture soon.
Even better than the indian goddesses.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

4 hits wasn't bad, had alot on my mind, bad tripped during a few hours of the trip, wasn't bad for 4 hits of acid, i only did the mad hatters, tho, 
and with the state my life is at since i did them i prolly won't be doing acid for a really long time,


----------



## keyoflife

Hey guys I just got this from a friend. He said it came from BC. Anyone tried it? It's on thick blotter paper and I can't really make out what the print is. He claims its good but second opinion is always nice!




*NSFW*:


----------



## jamesmartin

OrAnGePoPsIcLe said:


> Mr. Fluffykins all of those are not THAT great, they're alright... but not really worth it.
> 
> I just picked up some Snowflakes and they are boom! Some of the best cid I've tried.
> Will post picture soon.
> Even better than the indian goddesses.



OrAnGePoPsIcLe is the acid oracle of the Ottawa region . Didnt you know that mr fluffykins :0 


(Sarcasm)


----------



## System7

avatars, still avatars


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Say what you want JamesMartin, you know where we stand.
I only speak through experience, and i'm not about to spread any negative vibes.


----------



## Tunnelfission

Those tabs that keyoflife posted look... identical to LSD visuals I've had. beautiful, perfect!

haven't found any in months :S


----------



## keyoflife

keyoflife said:


> Hey guys I just got this from a friend. He said it came from BC. Anyone tried it? It's on thick blotter paper and I can't really make out what the print is. He claims its good but second opinion is always nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



I ended up trying one hit of these to be safe, and they are acid for sure. Clean high and everything was fantastic and I had waving visuals off of one hit. So I can safely say they are nice and I'm sure 2-3 of these will be a fun trip. =)


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

OrAnGePoPsIcLe said:


> Mr. Fluffykins all of those are not THAT great, they're alright... but not really worth it.
> 
> I just picked up some Snowflakes and they are boom! Some of the best cid I've tried.
> Will post picture soon.
> Even better than the indian goddesses.



sick, im getting some for an upcoming music event.


----------



## OrphicTrench

Thanks for the pictures, it's always great buying some after the reviews and sure a lot easier to identify!


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

anyways i got some acid from montreal, that got my cousin fucked off 1 hit, 
i did 1 hit 5 hours after 4 hits of 2c-b,  and i still got some hallucinations even with the burnt out receptors, expensive but worth it, looking forward to trying it soon, but its on my friends camera,

saw a performance by the artist shpongle, greatest night of my life, as alot of psychedfllic users can imagine


----------



## Johnny blue

I UA'd and edited some stuff. You guys know why.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

i was told this particular batch of mad hatters i have acquired in ottawa was overdosed accidently. one hit was much stronger than 5 hits of the strongest acid i have previously had, which i believe to be regular street quality acid. 1 hit of this stuff had me right fucked: there was an omnipresent ultrachill entity bullying its way through my mind untying knots and revealing to me logical flaws in the way i perceive reality. all while i was running through a marsh barefoot in the dead of night. extremely intense high, unlike previous acid trips. unpleasant at times - i was wearing a pair of wet boxers and sensory overload was so powerful that i felt an arctic chill -  but well worth it and i just felt great to be alive after getting through such an overwhelming experience.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

I currently got some random cid that has a bunch of lines on it, perforated. Another sheet of just a luke brown type picture not perforated.


----------



## keyoflife

Anyone seen or know anything about these?

*NSFW*:


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Yes! Those are the "line ones" I was talking about.
They are pretty decent, good reviews.


----------



## keyoflife

Awesome thanks a lot! =)


----------



## Mob Rules

keyoflife said:


> Anyone seen or know anything about these?
> 
> *NSFW*:


recently had those. Took 3 and has some nice tripping, its not as good as the WoW from down south but its still clean. 

An intelligent person was able to deduce what the print was. Dominoes as in the game with the little blocks. Had me and my dealer confused as fuck lol.

Interestingly though the hits may not have all been layed properly. IME I took 3 hits one day and 3 hits the very next day. The first three were bomb and the next three were bunk, as in no effects what so ever. All hits were from the same strip. I;m sure someone more experienced can pipe in with a good guess. My best guess so far is that it was just tolerance from the previous days experience although a second party had the exact same thing happen to them so iunno.

All in all the hits that had me tripping felt pretty much as good as the lucy ive had before (WoW and Cherubs) and were definatly not some do(X). Good tripping to whoever takes these!! Glad to see other members talking about these also.


----------



## keyoflife

Mine are not perforated, nor have lines on the back but it's the same print =) Hope they are good ^_^


----------



## Mob Rules

keyoflife said:


> Mine are not perforated, nor have lines on the back but it's the same print =) Hope they are good ^_^


the ones i had werent perforated either.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

You probably still had a tolerance from the first trip which is why it had no effects the second time around.

I guess mine were not perforated either, but I just assumed that the squares were individual hits.


----------



## kaywholed

keyoflife said:


> Anyone seen or know anything about these?
> 
> *NSFW*:



looks like robots right?
the sheets are full of different coloured little dudes with different lines and dots for faces.  good stuff, not overly potent, but a nice clean trip.


----------



## OrphicTrench

Mob Rules said:


> IME I took 3 hits one day and 3 hits the very next day. The first three were bomb and the next three were bunk, as in no effects what so ever.



Mmmm...



Mob Rules said:


> My best guess so far is that it was just tolerance from the previous days experience although a second party had the exact same thing happen to them so iunno.



There's your own answer to your question. Tolerance and cross-tolerance is very well known among and between psychedelics. You can't go around calling those last 3 hits "bunk." You surely wasted them, but you're the only one to blame for that.


----------



## Mob Rules

OrphicTrench said:


> There's your own answer to your question. Tolerance and cross-tolerance is very well known among and between psychedelics. You can't go around calling those last 3 hits "bunk." You surely wasted them, but you're the only one to blame for that.


 I meant they were bunk as in I had NO effects from them. Given that someone else had the same thing happen I felt it was worth noting that there is a chance that the hits were not layed properly. 

It probably was only tolerance. A tolerance is obviously expected dosing two days in a row, but so significant as to make it so that there were no noticeable effects whatsoever? On top of that the person who re dosed the second day is rather sensitive to psychedelics and its pretty unusual they didn't feel anything either. 

From my experience with these tabs its not to far of a long shot to say some hits were indeed bunk and not layed properly. I'm not saying they are but I cant rule that they aren't. This wasn't the first time I had taken LSD two days in a row though it was the first time I didn't trip on the second day of dosing. I know this is all anecdotal but that doesn't mean it should be ignored and it should definatly be compared with other peoples experience with these tabs.

I for the most part think the problems came from set and setting combined with tolerance though really aside from the effects I get from the tabs, what the fuck do i know about this lucy


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Just saying, this happens with many psychedelics... cid, mush. Doing it the 2nd day (especially in a row) decreases the the effect ALOT if not completely(depending on how much you took the previous day). 

But maybe SOME were not as layed the same as others? Anyone else have experience like this with these? I remember the pokemon were not laid properly, most were really weak, but those who were lucky got the strong ones


----------



## OrphicTrench

What I was saying is that there may be a chance that the batch of blotters vary in potency, but it is without doubt far-fetched to consider saying it after dosing two days in a row. It is, IMO, unrealistic to make such a statement after those experimenting conditions.


----------



## deXTC-LO25

mraw...havent dosed since thanks giveing 2010 and those were on black hieros did 2 and had a blast!  just been searching by foot since .


----------



## Green1

Mob Rules said:


> recently had those. Took 3 and has some nice tripping, its not as good as the WoW from down south but its still clean.
> 
> An intelligent person was able to deduce what the print was. Dominoes as in the game with the little blocks. Had me and my dealer confused as fuck lol.
> 
> Interestingly though the hits may not have all been layed properly. IME I took 3 hits one day and 3 hits the very next day. The first three were bomb and the next three were bunk, as in no effects what so ever. All hits were from the same strip. I;m sure someone more experienced can pipe in with a good guess. My best guess so far is that it was just tolerance from the previous days experience although a second party had the exact same thing happen to them so iunno.
> 
> All in all the hits that had me tripping felt pretty much as good as the lucy ive had before (WoW and Cherubs) and were definatly not some do(X). Good tripping to whoever takes these!! Glad to see other members talking about these also.


 
I don't think these are dominos

they almost seem like morse code 

as for taking 3 the next day,  after a good dose I don't feel like any for a while

I second the fact that the next day, the same dosage will be very weak because of tolerance so you have to at least double the dose if you want same effects (in my experience)

not saying that they could have not been laid improperly


----------



## PepperSocks

keyoflife said:


> Anyone seen or know anything about these?
> 
> *NSFW*:



My god I cannot believe these are still floating around.  They're mayan calendar prints.  I had some about 5 years ago.  Pretty decent about 100ug, maybe a bit under.  1 is a good high, 2 is a mild trip, 3 is a solid trip.

Blotter prints seem to continue to be produced for years in Canada.  People on BL are still posting pics of prints I've had years ago.  In fact there's only 3 prints I've had; Mayan calendar (above), Hunab Ku/Flower of life, and the Luke Brown Blue Goddess type print; all of them unperforated and around the same 100ug strength.


----------



## OrphicTrench

Mayan Calendars! AH!!

First of all, I had no idea they looked like that.
Second, there are some Mayan Calendars (maybe they don't have the same print anymore) being produced in Europe that are tested at 200ug. From what I know, those are the strongest blotters going around at the moment. I really doubt they have the same print if the ones you had were 100ug...


----------



## PepperSocks

Likely not; Canadian-European drug markets usually don't cross paths.  (we don't get their prints and they don't get ours; same goes for E pills).  Also European acid blotters are notorious for being super strong; 200ug is more or less common, whereas in north america 100ug is a decent print.


----------



## Bomboclat

Those mayan calendars are european and are not dosed as advertised by the people pushing it all, but they're definitely above 100µg, I will say that.

They're all over now


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

They could have been re-printed.


----------



## lookbeyond

i have 19 of those mayan calander things still together... havn't tried them yet... but they count using lines and dots if you have the full sheet as i noticed...  i look forward to trying them tonight


----------



## keyoflife

lookbeyond said:


> i have 19 of those mayan calander things still together... havn't tried them yet... but they count using lines and dots if you have the full sheet as i noticed...  i look forward to trying them tonight



They are pretty decent! Enjoy =)


----------



## OrphicTrench

Just tried some Mayan Calendars last week and they're fucking awesome. 2 hits for a strong trip, 3 hits for a whole night of ball tripping. Always make sure they were stored properly and that the acid didn't degrade. Yeah! :D


----------



## CounTerOrdeR

Blank whites were the strongest acid ive ever had. Took me to the floor giggling for 3 hours straight, fuck does that hurt.


----------



## D n A

Took one of those mayan calendar ones up there. Fucking weird. Not so visual, got bad gut rot and a very uncomfortable body load - these two feelings are uncommon for me to have on acid. The visuals were very minor but at the same time intricate. They were not, to me, common visuals that I'd see on LSD. The trip lasted a longer time than usual as well and nearing the end of it I had a horrible headache.

I've been having weird reactions to most of the psychedelics that I've taken in the past few months (2ce/b/i, LSD, 5-MeO-DiPT) except for mushrooms and DMT, so maybe that would explain my strange trip. I know what acid should be like. It could really just be me, but I've had a few people suggest that I was given DOxx. Judging by a few of the posts here, it would seem these mayan calendars have worked fine for others- maybe not the strongest, but still fine- so who knows. Maybe the person didn't store it properly. I did put it in my freezer as soon as I got it, but.. eh. Oh well it was free


----------



## D n A

Mr_Fluffykins said:


> just picked up this in ottawa
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad hatters,a nd the other ones were called mandalas,  how are they? better then the pokemon? fractal trees? mr clean?



those are technically mandalas, but I've always called those blotters the Flower of Life. It's a mayan symbol, and the sheets of cid that I would get would alternate strips between the flowers and hunab kus. They were both just black and white; I see in your picture theres a bit of color on them. Hope they're just as potent as the ones I would get, because if so, they're fucking amazing. Enjoy.


----------



## PepperSocks

D n A said:


> Took one of those mayan calendar ones up there. Fucking weird. Not so visual, got bad gut rot and a very uncomfortable body load - these two feelings are uncommon for me to have on acid. The visuals were very minor but at the same time intricate. They were not, to me, common visuals that I'd see on LSD. The trip lasted a longer time than usual as well and nearing the end of it I had a horrible headache.
> 
> I've been having weird reactions to most of the psychedelics that I've taken in the past few months (2ce/b/i, LSD, 5-MeO-DiPT) except for mushrooms and DMT, so maybe that would explain my strange trip. I know what acid should be like. It could really just be me, but I've had a few people suggest that I was given DOxx. Judging by a few of the posts here, it would seem these mayan calendars have worked fine for others- maybe not the strongest, but still fine- so who knows. Maybe the person didn't store it properly. I did put it in my freezer as soon as I got it, but.. eh. Oh well it was free



unless it took 2-3 hours to come on and last at least 18 hours you likely didn't have a DOx.  I'd say it's most likely set/setting or the people who were handling it didn't do so properly.  Your average flat brimmed hook up wouldn't see keeping it in their wallet as a problem.


----------



## Green1

DOx 18 hours ?


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Dox is a reaaalllyyy long high.
Very unfortunate when you get DOX instead of LSD.

But I do not think that is the case for the mayan calendars.


----------



## D n A

Yeah, there's a good chance that it just wasn't stored properly. Acid usually lasts a long time for me, but never past 15 hours.


----------



## Psychonautical

i did 7 mayans at Shambhala. 
with a Singular Microdot from Amsterdam.
I do believe it was 1200mics.


----------



## lightforce

lightforce said:


> Next to a size 0 gel cap for size comparison
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



I still stand that these are probably the best going around where I live. There were tons at Shambhala and my friend said she had the greatest acid trip of her life on 2 of these.


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Ah no, so little activity on this thread it's almost off the front page of NASADD! Somebody's got to be getting doses somewhere in Canada. Heard of good hits in Montreal, don't know the print though. Anyone know of any specific prints going around there?


----------



## deXTC-LO25

Heard of some spider web prints along with eyeballs somewbere in winnipeg.  Hopeing that some flows my way soon !


----------



## keyoflife

deXTC-LO25 said:


> Heard of some spider web prints along with eyeballs somewbere in winnipeg.  Hopeing that some flows my way soon !



Yup I have that too =) it's good stuff


----------



## Green1

well I can confirm that montreal is cool


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Green1 said:


> well I can confirm that montreal is cool



Sweet, supposed to be getting some greyish-purple microdots. Apparently they're pill shaped and around 1-2mm big. Anyone have experience with these? Looking around forums I've seen mention of red stars (which I've had), blue stars, and black dots, but not greyish-purple. I hope they're as strong as the reds stars, mmmhmm goodness me.


----------



## deXTC-LO25

keyoflife said:


> Yup I have that too =) it's good stuff


Yum.. Still searching  lol u wouldnt happen to have a picture of those prints do u?


----------



## keyoflife

Really clean and potent new print in Winnipeg. Purple mandala (hunab ku) probably the best I've seen in a long time come this way.

*NSFW*:


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

i have those too


----------



## SpecialK_

Canadian acid looks cracking, much more interesting and varied blotter art!


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

keyoflife said:


> Really clean and potent new print in Winnipeg. Purple mandala (hunab ku) probably the best I've seen in a long time come this way.
> 
> *NSFW*:



Oh man, that print is very similar to a print I had around this time two years ago. It was the strongest acid I'd ever had, some crazy trips with that stuff. They're mentioned here with pictures about a quarter of the way down the page in nuro's post: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/137432-Acid-In-Canada/page28 

Slight differences, like the white lines delineating hits and it looks like the new print doesn't have the Mayan numerals in the background. Oh man, I still have some of those saved and they still have some serious kick. I hope the new ones are as strong as the old ones were, I'd love to get my hands on them again. We used to call them Mayans, but I think they were being called Illuminatis in Montreal.


----------



## porkstock

Jauntypeacenik said:


> Sweet, supposed to be getting some greyish-purple microdots. Apparently they're pill shaped and around 1-2mm big. Anyone have experience with these? Looking around forums I've seen mention of red stars (which I've had), blue stars, and black dots, but not greyish-purple. I hope they're as strong as the reds stars, mmmhmm goodness me.



so...do you think the red stars were the strongest dots you've had then?  that makes me happy to have a few of the reds myself 
i heard that the blue ones were supposed to be stronger (~200 ug).  same supposed dose for the black pill shaped ones.


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

They are but it doesn't really mean much as thus far they are also the only dots I've had. I had also heard the blue and black dots were supposed to be stronger but it seems they were less widely distributed. That or people were more hush hush about them. That being said, the red stars stack up nicely compared to a lot of the blotter and liquid I've seen over the years. One of the few batches I've had where one hit could give a worthwhile trip. I'm excited to see how these new dots compare.


----------



## keyoflife

Yummy =)


----------



## Pharo

*Greyish purple microdots... Love em!*



Jauntypeacenik said:


> Sweet, supposed to be getting some greyish-purple microdots. Apparently they're pill shaped and around 1-2mm big. Anyone have experience with these? Looking around forums I've seen mention of red stars (which I've had), blue stars, and black dots, but not greyish-purple. I hope they're as strong as the reds stars, mmmhmm goodness me.


 
Yeh, while they've dried up here now (*sob*) the past few years have seen a regular supply of _Double barrel pulple mic's _(which in actual size were about *1 3/4 mm*).  You'll love them.  A true 45 min delay before the start of the trip and impressivly clean with no battery taste in mouth the next morning.  On the potancy scale they hold their own (not the best but just below).  A single hit is good for about 1 1/2 hour build up to a good 4-5 hour peek followed by a couple hours of smooth dropping down (Extended with canibanoids). While being acid is going to mean they are obviouslly a head buzz, these microdots also fall under that rare catagory of 'cid that also provides a nice mellow body buzz.  My bro's and I found taking 3 to 5 of them really produces good trails and audio aura (echoey). As I said, its pretty clean and sleep is easilly acheivable 10hrs after taking it + You don't feel spent when you wake up.  Ummmmmm Talking about them again gives me an acid chill (shiiivvvveeeeerrrr).  Wish I would have set aside a buch here before they dried up.  You have my envy and I'm sure you'll love them...

Regards.


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Mmmm, sounds good. Finally have a few in hand, though I don't know if I would call them purple. How purple were the ones you had? These look more like hockey pucks to me. Anyone with experience with the black dots that went around recently can comment on how black they were and what size/shape? I'm curious to nail down the identity of these Of course eating a few will no doubt give me the best idea of what they're all about.


----------



## Green1

my buddy in ottawa area has black microdots

anyone else try them

the flower of life (I call them snowflakes) were nice


----------



## psych0delic

Jauntypeacenik said:


> Sweet, supposed to be getting some greyish-purple microdots. Apparently they're pill shaped and around 1-2mm big. Anyone have experience with these? Looking around forums I've seen mention of red stars (which I've had), blue stars, and black dots, but not greyish-purple. I hope they're as strong as the reds stars, mmmhmm goodness me.




*NSFW*: 









talking about these? cuz these microdots have been coming and going in nova scotia for probably 10 or more years, and orangeish-pinkish ones that are a tinyyyyy bit smaller then the purple ones, but not really much of a difference.. both are good but im positive theyre 2CB, not LSD. i seen other purple microdots on pillreports testing for 2CB that looked identical, and it would also make more sense because me, along with everyone i know that sniffed them, would come up almost instantly and REALLY hard, which would make some of them puke.. ive only sniffed them once though, wayyy more high then dropping them thats for sure, also it burns like fucking HELL; which are all signs of 2CB lol. also the duration is probably only 4/5/6 hours depending how many you take. i usually would drop 2 at once and be pretty good for 5 hours lol, stuff moving and breathing / happy mood and laughing at everything. i dropped 3 at once like 3 weekends ago and was way more high then i expected for probably 6 or 7 hours, rainbow fractal patterns all over everything and basically completely over my vision, and at times my vision would tint red and blue kinda like when your wearing 3D glasses lol. sparkles everywhere in the air. pitch would change alot and my vision would layer and overlap everytime id look at something new, but all in all it was good hahaha.


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

No, they're way more black and smaller than those, I'll see if I can borrow a camera and take a picture. They kind of look like tiny hockey pucks. Green1 it sounds like your buddy has the same ones I do. I still haven't had a chance to sample but I've heard pretty good things so far. Apparently they're clean and strong, but not the strongest. I've heard the flower of life/snowflakes with the dark background are stronger. I saw a few of those in Montreal too, but no one was selling them that I encountered. Anyways, anything I have to say on them is second hand until I have a chance to try them.


----------



## Green1

yeah the microdots i have are called black by my friend

they have an X on them sort of

VERY small


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Yeah, definitely the same ones. I didn't notice the X until I checked them after reading your post. Some have it, some don't, some just have a single line, and the side with the imprint seems to be a little lighter than the other side. Yeah, they're really tiny, I nearly lost one inspecting it just now as I dropped it and it fell into my sleeve, haha. Don't suppose you've got any more info on how they are? I don't think I'll have time to try them until the weekend.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

dum deee dummm.... any good PAPER around?
Cause I haven't seen any decent paper is some time now.
Prices outrageous on the crappier ones.


----------



## PepperSocks

Acid price is always outrageous in my experience (same area as you).  It's a specialty drug with a low and infrequent market base.  A good situation is finding 100ug hits for *piece of paper with an ex-president on it* each and next to no discount for buying in quantity.  The main advantage to buying in quantity is knowing you have a supply and won't have to look or run out for a while because the supply is so damn unsteady.


----------



## Kyle Andrews

How's Winnipeg for L? Good stuff or no stuff at all?


----------



## keyoflife

Kyle Andrews said:


> How's Winnipeg for L? Good stuff or no stuff at all?



Go back a few pages, lots of Peg info.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

PepperSocks said:


> Acid price is always outrageous in my experience (same area as you).  It's a specialty drug with a low and infrequent market base.  A good situation is finding 100ug hits for *piece of paper with an ex-president on it* each and next to no discount for buying in quantity.  The main advantage to buying in quantity is knowing you have a supply and won't have to look or run out for a while because the supply is so damn unsteady.



I guess we will just have to wait till Summer. *sigh* Or a trip to west coast?


----------



## Green1

orange popsicle do you know whats in the black microdot


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Nope, the ones I've seen were red, and I didn't hear anything great about them... so im not going to waste my time  I'd rather wait than be disappointed.


----------



## D n A

Gettin some killa liq right now in BC.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

My point exactly... *buys plane ticket*


----------



## Mob Rules

who else is dropping for the roger waters "the wall live" tour in toronto?  cand friggin wait!!!


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Mob Rules said:


> who else is dropping for the roger waters "the wall live" tour in toronto?  cand friggin wait!!!



Haha, nice! I dropped a quarter of mushrooms for dark side of the moon in Toronto in 2007. Damn, was that ever intense. Did you see the wall live when he toured it around this time last year? I caught it in Ottawa and it was pretty awesome, though I could see acid taking things a little over the edge given the darker aspects of that album and the heavy political statements he's been using it to make on these tours. Then again, that wall is huge and they project some crazy stuff on it...


----------



## RecklessWOT

A good buddy of mine went when it came around here like last September and said it was fucking awesome.  I'm so jealous that would be awesome!  I suggested the same thing about how that's a pretty dark story and thought tripping might prove a little uncomfortable in that situation.  He didn't argue against that fact but he said it was overall a really awesome experience.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

I'm going to the one in Ottawa I believe.


----------



## PepperSocks

^ Just checked it out, June 25th; I may attend as well


----------



## Mob Rules

PepperSocks said:


> ^ Just checked it out, June 25th; I may attend as well


lulz sorry to de-rail thread guys! I'm going to the july 23rd or was it june 23rd? iunno. On topic though whats going around  in the GTA? preferably prints instead of dots.

Anyone know what fakes are going around too? I definatly dont want some blanks or worse for a concert...

Last good I had around here was Mayan Calenders and I'd have said that they were clean L (albeit I've only tried 3 different prints in a span of a few years so...)


----------



## bowserthedog

I plan to go to the wall live when it's in Edmonton.  Though I won't be dropping cuz I'll need to find scalper tickets and such first, and a concert is no where near enough time for me to trip, especially since I can't find a DD to take me on the hour long ride home.


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Got around to trying the black dots today. Pretty much confirmed what I'd been told about them. They're clean and strong but not the strongest. Nice stuff.


----------



## Green1

thanks for the feedback ^^


----------



## llama112

had a full sheet of the avatars and a full sheet of shivas between a few of my friends.  Had this other kind earlier but it was terrible.  Avatars were amazing


----------



## porkstock

OrAnGePoPsIcLe said:


> Nope, the ones I've seen were red, and I didn't hear anything great about them... so im not going to waste my time  I'd rather wait than be disappointed.



red stars?!  they are great


----------



## Green1

purple (sold as black but really purple) microdots.. with an x or a line on them

not worth your time nor money

they do something... but you will be disappointed this I can guarantee
as your attorney I would advise you to stay away from them

i know 2 people who ate 2 and it did nothing to them either


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Ah man, I feel really bad that you got burned on my recommendation. I found them to be more or less on par with plenty of blotter I've had in the past. They're definitely not the strongest acid I've had but they're by far not the worst acid I've had either. I personally took five but I _soared_ and I figured two or three would be a more reasonable dose for your average Joe. I've since talked to a few people who took two or three and had a blast so it surprises me that you and your friends are getting nothing off two. I hope you didn't pay too much for them as I know acid can be pretty overpriced these days.


----------



## Green1

hah I only ate one

the price
expensive 

the mandalas/snow flakes we're awesome
just one, was psychedelic

these are poopoo

if I had to eat 4-5 to soar

that would have cost me yikes


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Yeah, I got a decent enough deal on them to not complain. I've been trying to track down some of those mandala/snowflakes, 1 to trip is always nice.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

I'm getting a bunch soon


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

OrAnGePoPsIcLe said:


> I'm getting a bunch soon



Lucky dog! When I got the dots my guy had just a personal stash of the mandalas. He's not been getting back to me the last day or so, either. Arrgh!


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Yeah, i'm actually considering dropping on xmas day It's been so long, and it would be with the person i'd like to do it with most.


----------



## System7

seems like things are finally picking up in here thank goodness


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

I wish we could talk prices on here. I've tracked down some of those mandala/snowflakes but they're actually the most expensive acid I've ever come across. It's breaking my heart, I want 'em but they are so pricey. I wish I knew what the rest of y'all are paying for them. Alas, maybe if I keep looking I can find them for cheaper.


----------



## porkstock

if they are as strong as people are saying, it's probably worth it^^^


----------



## Green1

jaunty, it breaks my heart too that doses are so expensive but it sort of always comes through, so no worry, just patience

my friend picked up some mayan calendars, but these are different then the other _ . . __ . . they have colors on them too

will sample asap  and let know, might even take a pic


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Do the mayan calendars look anything like these?



keyoflife said:


> Really clean and potent new print in Winnipeg. Purple mandala (hunab ku) probably the best I've seen in a long time come this way.
> 
> *NSFW*:



I think I'm going to go ahead and bite the bullet and get some of the mandalas at the high price. It's my best option for cid right now and they're pretty highly reviewed by everyone here. Be nice to have some powerful hits again. 

I'd love to hear how those mayans are, too, green1. Especially if they're the same print as the blue hits in the picture. I had a print almost identical to that two years ago and it was the strongest acid I've ever had, cheapest, too  They were less than half the price I'm getting these mandalas for and I don't see how these mandalas could be better, though that would certainly make my day if they were. (Mods: If I'm breaking the price discussion rule here feel free to edit it or let me know and I'll edit that last bit out, I'm not really clear on how specific you can get)


----------



## Mob Rules

Green1 said:


> jaunty, it breaks my heart too that doses are so expensive but it sort of always comes through, so no worry, just patience
> 
> my friend picked up some mayan calendars, but these are different then the other _ . . __ . . they have colors on them too
> 
> will sample asap  and let know, might even take a pic


Ive got a low quality picture of a ten strip if neeeded. The ones i sampled back in the summer time were good (SMALL chance they were laid unevenly, but im not getting back into that) and out of the 13 or so hits i had one was definitely blue so they maybe the same as the other ones.


----------



## GBM

Anyone in the thread from Calgary AB? From about July 2010-Jan 2011 I was able to get some pretty decent sheets. From what I know, the majority (if not all) of the cid over here is driven up by a guy from vancouver, usually comes for a week and gets rid of thousands of tabs. It was good for a bit but around Jan/Feb I started getting DOx chemicals instead (you know the ones where the blotter is twice as big and it tastes like a bitter metal when you gobble it up). I hate not knowing exactly what I'm taking, but I must admit, i got a sheet and each tab had a pic of a pyramid with an eyeball inside of it (we just called them pyramid eyeballs). It tasted like death when you ate it. According to all my friends it wasn't very good, no visuals or anything. They all dropped 2 tabs each. I took 4 tabs (was terrible to taste that for 20 minutes), and a LOT of ketamine (im talking about 450mg lines of REALLY strong stuff), and I was floored, seeing colours, everything moving, it was wild. But I can't find K anymore, so I'm very uncertain if I'm willing to drop a stack of cash on a sheet of something that may end out to be another DOx. Thanks in advance if anyone from Cowtown reads this!


----------



## keyoflife

New print Kunab Ku, very very yummy. More potent then the flower of life (snowflake) in my opinion. One was fantastic, buddy tried 2 and was really surprised at the strength, =)  


*NSFW*:


----------



## Tunnelfission

Just got those hunab ku as well. friends keep saying they are even MORE potent than the ones before it which were similar.

Such quality! I could live my whole life without seeing better and be entirely happy. I`m very experienced over 100 trips and ONE tab is effective. two is preferred and 4 is BIG


----------



## Green1

damn guys

wow.

I am getting vibrations just looking at that picture


----------



## System7

keyoflife said:


> Really clean and potent new print in Winnipeg. Purple mandala (hunab ku) probably the best I've seen in a long time come this way.
> 
> *NSFW*:



yeah that's weird I also had a sheet of the blotter on top back in 09


----------



## horses

im convinced all those hanub kus/snowflakes/dancing blue bears/other seems to be canadian stuff isnt real lsd and is some other form of lsx ergoloid derivatives. what do you guys think?


----------



## keyoflife

Don't know about you, but everything I posted and tried is LSD far as i can tell. No complaints here!


----------



## deXTC-LO25

keyoflife said:


> Don't know about you, but everything I posted and tried is LSD far as i can tell. No complaints here!



definately not .


----------



## rocknroll702

haha damn straight i tooka  shower that seemed almost 3 hours it was probly almost an hour in reality.


----------



## horses

deXTC-LO25 said:


> definately not .


 
the hanab ku varities ive tried are def an derivative.  you should try to sample some good clean euro doses (dalai llama/dancing bears) or some good white fluff from the south. the differences are like night and day imo


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Got a few of these dark tabs. It's black, with some very smudgy psychedelic fractal thing happening.
Only got a ten strip so I can't really tell what it is. Anyone from TO seen these? That's where I got them from.
Planning on dropping at Tool on the 25th!


----------



## Mob Rules

horses said:


> the hanab ku varities ive tried are def an derivative.  you should try to sample some good clean euro doses (dalai llama/dancing bears) or some good white fluff from the south. the differences are like night and day imo


Who is to say its whats from Europe or America that isnt real L?

I dont think anyone on this board (or very few people) are qualified enough to say for certain that the blotter/liquid etc.. they consumed was LSD. It would all be anecdotal because I dont think anyone here has GC/MS their shit or had taken it from a legitimate source. 

This really goes back to buying from a black market street source and not being able to identify for sure what your ACTUALLY getting because there's no control over the distribution.

Unless you guys (dextc and horses) have ever gotten your shit from a government approved lab (even then theres still room for error) or had a blotter GC/MS then your not really able to say what is and what isn't on that LSD (Like almost everyone on this forum)


----------



## horses

Mob Rules said:


> Who is to say its whats from Europe or America that isnt real L?
> 
> I dont think anyone on this board (or very few people) are qualified enough to say for certain that the blotter/liquid etc.. they consumed was LSD. It would all be anecdotal because I dont think anyone here has GC/MS their shit or had taken it from a legitimate source.
> 
> This really goes back to buying from a black market street source and not being able to identify for sure what your ACTUALLY getting because there's no control over the distribution.
> 
> Unless you guys (dextc and horses) have ever gotten your shit from a government approved lab (even then theres still room for error) or had a blotter GC/MS then your not really able to say what is and what isn't on that LSD (Like almost everyone on this forum)


 
ive eaten a lot of different doses sourced from different countries.  all the shit ive eaten from canada have produced noticeably different highs when compared to the other stuff *edit: some doses about 2 years ago were all white with very faint blue lines, rectangle in shape not square were super clean, but the weakest stuff i have ever come across*.  its always seems way more speedy like a club drug and even on 4 5 6 strong tabs has never produced fractal type visuals or anything geometric for that matter, tons of flares and shroomy like breathing.  it kicks in super quick, on a strong trip sometimes 15 minutes, the peak is always short, and it always feels like stages, okay im comin up, okay im peaking, okay im coming down.  strange body loads, gastrol intestinal discomfort, and muscle tension, and SHIVERS

the other stuff always takes longer, an hour and a half to two hours with a shorter come up with fat doses, but its a clean euporia-ridden having sex with the cosmos and i can literally blink my eyes and have the visuals go away, blink again and be back in fractal pixie land.

to me, it seems like theyre similar but _not_ the same, unfortunetly cause im surrounded by a surplus of it and a scarcity of, what i feel, good doses.


----------



## Baphe Metous

Back in March 2011 I got some of those Mandala's; which were known to me as Flower of Life. The first time I did them (In March), was excellent, it took a while to come on but when it did it was mainly a body-high and a mindfuck; then all of a sudden "Wham!" and my vision was full of intense fractals; mainly reds. It lasted upwards of 10Hrs in total, so possibly a DOxx or 2C-X, but I think it was a legit batch starting to die, and then DOxx or 2C-X added to re-strengthen them to get them sold. But, I bought from this source again in April 2011, and it was a totally different high; what I believe to be badly laid 2C-E, maybe mixed w/ DOxx. I've had a full on flashback from the first time I did them, hence my believing it was mixed Lucy. But the second time sent me straight down the rabbit hole and out the other side to the fields; I haven't quite ever come down fully from them, sometimes I still feel high as fuck, smoking weed makes me trip hard sometimes. So, I believe I may have developed HPPD from them D:

Not sure if it has any impact, but the first time I did them; I did one tab, and then 1/2 a tab about 6-8 hours in. Trip was intense, but manageable - no ill after-effects, I have experienced a flashback from the trip. The second time though, I only did one tab; about 2 weeks or so after the first time - And as I said, "Straight down the rabbit hole, out the other side, and I could see the battery farms.". But, the second time I did them, I had VERY bad chest pains every quarter hour or so; and horrible sweats. I've never quite come down from the second time, and I get horrible almost constant Deja Vu from that trip.

I believe the second time I did them, it was 2C-E; hence the bad chest pains - as I've read 2C-E is metabolized by the lungs.

I'm in Calgary, AB. If you see these blotters, do not take them. Dispose of them, don't just give them away, DISPOSE of them.

EDIT; It sucks, cause I do know that these Mandala's were being circulated by a reliable well-known source in Canada for years; and now some ass-hat has the same blotter and distributing shit chems not lucy.

RE-EDIT; If you've taken this Blotter, and are experience strange after-effects in both perception, and physical; PM me. I wish to get a topic going dedicated to this subject.


----------



## Green1

you say bad things about the flower of life/mandalas, yet you have them on your avatar pic ^

if you want to get rid of them, please send them SWIM's way

SWIM will make sure that they will be disposed of properly

good times.


----------



## System7

Swimming in a pool of LSD


----------



## Johnny blue

Green1 said:


> you say bad things about the flower of life/mandalas, yet you have them on your avatar pic ^
> 
> if you want to get rid of them, please send them SWIM's way
> 
> SWIM will make sure that they will be disposed of properly
> 
> good times.



Please refrain from SW*I*MMING. If you notice no one else here uses that term when referring to themselves.


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

horses said:


> the hanab ku varities ive tried are def an derivative.  you should try to sample some good clean euro doses (dalai llama/dancing bears) or some good white fluff from the south. the differences are like night and day imo



I'm extremely skeptical of these claims. In the last year I've got to try Family Fluff (it was the psychedelic heroes print, had pictures and names of Owsley, Leary, Hoffman, etc over a swirly rainbow background), European doses (red star microdots) and some of these recent Hunab Ku type hits (white designs on a dark but colourful background). There's no way I could say that the differences between these hits were consistent in any way which would support the claim that the Hunabs are a different chemical from the other two types of hits. All three batches produced quite different visual phenomena for me which is to be expected across batches of acid in my experience (and across gaps of time). I found no consistency in the body load across these different hits (often the body load was inconsistent across trips with the same batch, even). I can't pretend to know what's in any of these hits definitively but my experience would not suggest that two of them are real LSD and one is not. The differences between them are about the same as any differences between batches of acid I've noticed in the past.

Also, on another note, finally got some of the mandalas/snowflakes (they're the Hunab type hits I'm referring to up above). Two made for an extremely strange new year's eve. Verrrry strong hits. Hey OrAnGePoPsIcLe, I'm also thinking of dropping for Tool on the 25th, though if I do I'm definitely keeping it to one of these tabs, hot damn.


----------



## GBM

keyoflife said:


> New print Kunab Ku, very very yummy. More potent then the flower of life (snowflake) in my opinion. One was fantastic, buddy tried 2 and was really surprised at the strength, =)
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Just picked up some of these! Can't wait to take them for a whirl, no, for them to take ME for a whirl!


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

lol yeah, they are pretty decent


----------



## keyoflife

I found them fantastic. One was enough for sure  my Buddie took 3 and well he had nothing but awesome things to say about them.


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Augh, those look awesome! It's nice to finally see some quality hits making the rounds all over Canada. The situation looked a little dire for a while.


----------



## GBM

They definitely took me for a ride! 2 tabs turned out to provide a much more intense experience than I would have expected. Not too much to handle, but definitely stronger than I had expected.


----------



## keyoflife

Yup =) I'd say that sounds about right =) Glad you had a great time!


----------



## runtothehills

gotta say one of the only drugs iv yet to try

so i was wondering how long does this stuff last

sorry im sure this has been asked before and what not

its just the only drug i really dont know anything about......at alll


----------



## Baphe Metous

Well, from my experience; the "Flower of Life"/Snowflakes last indefinitely. As I already stated, I doubt their being LSD. More likely a 2C-E/DOC combo. What leads me to believe this is the constant Deja Vu I get from the trip I had on them. I'll be doing something regular, such as having a glass of water, or even cooking at work (I got this job long after I did them) and I'll feel like I've seen it all before - and I'll have a VERY strong vibe that something bad will happen if I don't "go with it".

My close friend, was distributing RC's for a while, and he purposefully took 2C-E to see if it had any similarities to the acid we took back in April; and he said it was almost exactly the same. Had the same phenthylamine kick to it, where it's exactly the same high everytime - you just look at it differently based on the set/setting.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Runtothehills-  If you post something and then realize you have more to say, please just edit your original post rather than posting 4 times in a row within a minute of eachother. 

Also- true acid lasts a pretty long time.  I don't take it often enough to give you a solid answer, but I have had trips ranging from about 9-14 hours.  If you keep dosing up throughout the trip though it obviously gets longer.  I once tripped for 20 hours by spacing out my doses, it was a great night/day/night .  Some people will say that LSD never actually _completely_ goes away, it does something in your brain and makes you appreciate things more/ see things differently even long after the trip is over, but I'm not sure what kind of science is back behind that.  I'll let one of these more experienced guys enlighten you more on the topic


----------



## bowserthedog

I would say that 2ce on blotter is nearly impossible, also if it has effects that last anywhere near the length of LSD it is likely not DOx as they last much longer.
I have taken what I believe to be 25c-nBome on blotter, and this is a likely candidate for non-LSD blotters.  It is active at about 500ug, so it can easily be put on blotter, and it has surprisingly similar effects to LSD, only difference is it only lasts about 8 hours total.  It has a very bitter taste, in fact when I took it it made my tongue numb for about half an hour until I started actually noticing effects.

If those other ergoloids actually exist, then they are also much more likely to be on our blotter than DOC or 2ce.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

I thought 25c-nBome wasn't orally active?


----------



## bowserthedog

It is sublingualy active, which is how i usually dose my acid, just hold it in my mouth and under my tongue for a long while then swallow.


----------



## Infirno112

if the nBOME is complexed with HPBCD it can be active orally.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Yeah, me too actually.


----------



## Baphe Metous

I've been thinking about buy more of this Snowflake/Flower of Life blotter from my bad supplier just so I can send it to a lab and get it tested. It's been scratching at the back of my mind to find out what this shit was.

But, now that you mention it; it seems likely to be a n-BOME derivative of one of the 2C's. Because my friend had a bloodtest done while on 3 hits of Dominos and they said it was 2C-i, and something else; but, he's not very drug savvy so they were probably saying 25I-NBOMe.

But, this blotter I took in April has stuck with me, I've never quite come down. I see this like, static on top of everything, and I still have tracers - but they're thick not frames like LSD. Most likely an RC right? I believe I have HPPD from it, but; could just be long term shit from fucked RC's.


----------



## freedstar

bowserthedog said:


> It is sublingualy active, which is how i usually dose my acid, just hold it in my mouth and under my tongue for a long while then swallow.


 
With the nbome's it comes down to holding your saliva in your mouth for about 30 minutes, not just the blotter. It can get pretty nasty tasting so I doubt anyone would try doing that with acid. If you were swallowing you probably wouldn't of gotten much effect if it was a nbome. 

Static and tracers both sound like typical LSD. Your visuals can vary a lot trip from trip. I've had high dose trips that weren't very visual. 

And your friend had a blood test WHILE on tabs? And they found 2c-i? Is that even possible?


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

lol @ "never came down, tracers".

Sorry but LSD or not... that all depends on your body/mind... not the drug.
A few years back I used to do psychs a lot (high doses without much recovery in between trips) and I used to have tracers and static and even daytime hallucinations. And that is really just your body/mind remembering those abnormal connections your brain makes when you are on psychedelics... kinda what happens when you have a flashback or whatever. I could go into more proper scientific terms, but what I'm trying to say is that is not the drug that made you "never come down", its your brain.

Sorry, but I just absolutely hate people who try to blame their 'problems' on the drugs themselves... drugs are there as tools, not as something that you should abuse, and when you do abuse them and get negative effects... that's because of your very own actions, not the drug's.

As for taking nbome's as real LSD, you would know right away. It would be bitter, and if you swallowed it right away, you wouldn't even get anything from it because it is not orally active. 

@ the 2ci comment. Umm was your friend getting a blood test to try to find out what he took? Probably not... so chances are that what you just said is total BS. I don't even think you can test for 2ci through a blood test, and if you could, they would have to be specifically testing for 2ci... which is pretty unheard of these days at your normal doctor. 2cs are even far more unheard of in the drug-testing world than regular drugs. I once had to explain to a group of police officers what the 2cs were (my friend was ODing at the time).


----------



## psych0delic

has anyone ever had purple peacesigns?? theyre going around halifax and id like to know if theyre good or not before i get them


----------



## System7

yeah yeah! right right right!


----------



## daniel348

Can someone tell me what prints to avoid and which to get (if any) for real LSD in the Edmonton region?


----------



## bowserthedog

daniel348 said:


> Can someone tell me what prints to avoid and which to get (if any) for real LSD in the Edmonton region?


 
In Canada, I don't think hits are really too regional just because I don't think there are many producers spread over the country.


----------



## daniel348

bowserthedog said:


> In Canada, I don't think hits are really too regional just because I don't think there are many producers spread over the country.


Thanks for the info. Follow up question; would you say DOx is prominent?
First timer here and I'd really like some peice of mind. Already purchased some tabs.


----------



## bowserthedog

Honestly, i haven't ever bought off a street dealer, no clue how prominent RC's are.


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

daniel348 said:


> Thanks for the info. Follow up question; would you say DOx is prominent?
> First timer here and I'd really like some peice of mind. Already purchased some tabs.



What do they look like? Has anything similar sounding come up in previous discussion in this thread?


----------



## psyfiend

It all comes from BC supposedly.. there's all kinds of prints mayan numbers (weak but clean), light blue fractal eyes (sorry this one doesn't have a name..clean, VERY POTENT kicks in about 20 mins, big tabs), mad hatters (word on street they're good) , and some other dark blue one with some writing on the back of the sheet (clean, almost as potent as the light blue ones.. the walls melt on half hit).

A birdie told me of a "black one" going around and it's shit.


----------



## daniel348

I really appreciate the replies guys. The tabs I had I've seen here, so it made me less skeptical. My trip was very eye opening. I had really bad jaw tension during and a headache the next day (not complaining; but i swear i still have a little head pain days later). It was more or less tasteless, had no residue and looked okay.


----------



## ggpr

*Can anyone identify?*

Can anyone identify what print this is?  And perhaps even share there experience with this print if they have tried any?

It looks like gene simmons face (member of the band kiss) with beams shooting out of his eyes.  This is a single hit.  Thanks!


----------



## keyoflife

Never seen that one, but it does indeed look like his face. Must be a Kiss print of some kind.


----------



## Green1

How are those mayan numerals ?

(the ones with the . . . ,  . _ and also the colours, because there we're black and white ones)

I've read weak but real ?


----------



## System7

looks more like ace frehley


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

I did some black microdots last Friday, they were pretty fun.
Took a while to kick in tho, but defiantly worth the wait


----------



## Green1

I tried those too 

Not too strong, but I liked it that way


----------



## Walkawalka

daniel348 said:


>


tried the hunab ku's. 1.75 hits was an intense and beautiful experience


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

I wannttttt


----------



## Drew.

Every blotter I've done came from toronto, said the source. You would get multiple color and swirls on one hit, purple orange brown all swirling together. Taking three or four hits is what it took. Haven't seen acid again in two years, since my connection can't get it now. 
It was weird. The last time we did it all of us had dark dark evil acid trips


----------



## Yeso

Hello Everyone
I've been enjoying reading this thread and took a special interest in the mention of the blue/black/grey dots in the Montreal region. I was given some odd looking dots last fall and don't look at all like those from the late 80s to early-mid 90s. It seems just slightly bigger and not a powder-pill type micro like the yellow or orange ones that were commonly available (and well remembered). 

Does anyone have any thoughts and do these fit the description of the greyish purple mentioned earlier? Thanks very much in advance


----------



## deXTC-LO25

anyone know the current flow for dose in winnipeg?


----------



## Green1

Yeso:

yes these are the purple/black microdots

some have lines (x) on one side (they had on mine)

they are... fun

weak but fun

one time I took one, and I was feeling strange, sick

another time I took one and I started having insights, it's like it activated a part of my brain that was dormant

I know 2 people that took 2 and it did jack sh**


to say if they we're L.. well I don't think I could tell from my limited knowledge

they didn't last a long time 

the 2nd time I did them, they made me very smiley

I felt at peace, and the beauty of life was really in your face


----------



## Fossil_Diver

Huntley said:


> I understand that your first reaction to this shitty photograph of a single irregularly shaped rectangaloid hit which has been inexplicably cut into triangles is likely: wtf, dude; but that aside.
> 
> Anyone know what print this blue/white hit was from?
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


 I like the old school blotters where each hit was an individual design or at the most a 4-way would be one design. This new method of using full page designs makes it hard to tell what trademark is if you only have a couple hits.


----------



## Fossil_Diver

ggpr said:


> Can anyone identify what print this is?  And perhaps even share there experience with this print if they have tried any?
> 
> It looks like gene simmons face (member of the band kiss) with beams shooting out of his eyes.  This is a single hit.  Thanks!


 That's from the KISS album cover for "KISS Rock & Roll Over". Don't you young kids know anything?! lol jk. I would post a pic of the album (it's really fuckin cool) but bluelight won't let me, so here is the url instead...   http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/fc/Rock_and_roll_over_cover.jpg


----------



## Yeso

Green1 said:


> yes these are the purple/black microdots



Thanks alot Green1. 
I still have them so I'll try to report back if I decide to take or give/throw away  %)


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Yeso said:


> Thanks alot Green1.
> I still have them so I'll try to report back if I decide to take or give/throw away  %)



I'll second what Green1 said about these. I took 5 and soared in a very manageable way. Talked to people who loved them at two dots each, too.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Those are the ones I did a few weeks back... lol take some K and it will kick start your trip Otherwise I would've found them to be weak.


----------



## brutus

Fossil_Diver said:


> That's from the KISS album cover for "KISS Rock & Roll Over". Don't you young kids know anything?! lol jk. I would post a pic of the album (it's really fuckin cool) but bluelight won't let me, so here is the url instead...   http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/fc/Rock_and_roll_over_cover.jpg



You can post images like that here. Just click on the image button that's right beside the quote button.


----------



## D n A

keyoflife said:


> New print Kunab Ku, very very yummy. More potent then the flower of life (snowflake) in my opinion. One was fantastic, buddy tried 2 and was really surprised at the strength, =)
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


Apparently someone in my area has some 'hunab kus.' I showed a friend the image and they confirmed that the same symbol was on the blotters. I got excited, because I figured it was probably this acid, the first that I ever consumed, which was fucking fabulous:

*NSFW*: 









But after reading this thread, I'm wondering if it was perhaps the sheet that you had? Looks like they've got some good reviews. Either way I'm picking some up this weekend and hope to test it out, I'll report back later..




daniel348 said:


> *NSFW*:


I had one of those mayan numeral tabs once.. 
I don't know if it was just really weak acid, or if I was reacting strangely to it, but the visuals seemed really off. Inky, dark, with red/green lines and some magenta, the patterns very small and not very detailed. I didn't feel as clear and insightful, it kind of felt.. dirty, in a sense. 
Could have been me, though, because I'd been getting the exact same visuals from taking 2c's. I really don't know. But that was my experience with them, anyways.


----------



## Green1

I tried the mayan calendars

not sure what to think of them

maybe it's cause I dropped twice, 8h in between

shit got strange and twisted


----------



## Kainth

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

in wpg


----------



## shadowman-x

I get 50 strip prints of neon green glowing buddha, in B.C. I have also heard there is a new hunab ku print coming out in B.C, and apparently have heard of in province chemists, who have available liquid and crystal LSD.

Very excited. Does anyone know whether the shit you guys are getting is made homeside or not?


----------



## lightforce

I've heard the stuff I get is laid somewhere either in Alberta or BC. Go through a friend of a friend. The purple unicorns that were going around last year were crazy and I heard from many people that those were laid in southern BC.


----------



## System7

guess I'll start the impossible search once again


----------



## psyfiend

The mayan numbers are real, I havent tried them personally yet but I know a lot of people who have.


----------



## psyfiend

ggpr said:


> Can anyone identify what print this is?  And perhaps even share there experience with this print if they have tried any?
> 
> It looks like gene simmons face (member of the band kiss) with beams shooting out of his eyes.  This is a single hit.  Thanks!


I heard of the kiss ones and they were real supposedly, but that was a long long time ago.


----------



## Baphe Metous

Sigh, he was taken to the hospital because he was having convulsions and throwing up, and they gave him an IV; he passed out. They took a blood sample, when they got back to him they said it was 2C-I and something else. But as I said, he's not very drug science savvy, which is why I said it had the possibility of being 2C-I-nBOME.

And honestly, why would anyone bullshit about stuff like that?


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

shadowman-x said:


> I get 50 strip prints of neon green glowing buddha, in B.C. I have also heard there is a new hunab ku print coming out in B.C, and apparently have heard of in province chemists, who have available liquid and crystal LSD.
> 
> Very excited. Does anyone know whether the shit you guys are getting is made homeside or not?



Glowing buddha like so? http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b155/Polarizer/lukebrown1.jpg (sorry, I'm having a hard time posting it as an image)

That would bring a huge smile to my face if these were back. A huuuuuuge smile.


----------



## System7

I remember the luke browns back in 09 it must have been. Good tabs


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Yezzah, loved those. What a summer that was.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Got some new stuff, will post picture soon


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

OrAnGePoPsIcLe said:


> Got some new stuff, will post picture soon



New as in new new? How exciting!


----------



## elesdee

*blue microdots.*







Blue microdots ive been pickin up for a while now.


----------



## System7

LOTS of Mayan calendar in the west


----------



## sim

new to this thread

only LSD I ever had was avatars from online source.

once scored paper that I needed 10 to have a huge trip, my guess is some DOx then recently I had some SQ (Sureté du Québec) blotter that I'm pretty positive is some nbomes. I'm only posting this so nobody gets fooled.

I'm from Québec City.


----------



## System7

Has anyone else
Been getting blotter with Luke brown's alpha centauri art?


----------



## benze

*Hunab Ku*

I agree with horses about the Hunab Ku.  While I absolutely LOVE these and devour them by the bucketful, I am very very very very skeptical that they are LSD.  Yes, most of the "LSD" in Canada is this chemical, but pre-2005 LSD was much different.  It was much more mystical.  The universe would split open and reveal all of its workings to you.  

These are more visual, but not as profound.  Still retardedly profound I guess.  Just different.  lol


----------



## horses

i never saw wavy sprially patterns on the canuck batches.  lots of colourful flares and movement but never any dank patterns like the euro variety produces.  even on high doses of the canuck stuff i never got patterny visuals, just more flares and shit. the body high also feels more prominant. im gonna smaple some new hanub kus in a bit so we'll see !


----------



## benze

horses said:


> i never saw wavy sprially patterns on the canuck batches.  lots of colourful flares and movement but never any dank patterns like the euro variety produces.  even on high doses of the canuck stuff i never got patterny visuals, just more flares and shit. the body high also feels more prominant. im gonna smaple some new hanub kus in a bit so we'll see !


 
I think for me the big difference was how ego death sets in.  With pre 2005 LSD, egodeath felt like a dissolution into your surroundings.  You just diffuse into the world around you.  This stuff just seems to confuse you more and more until you don't know what you are anymore.

In addition, the universe never spits apart.


----------



## benze

My hunab ku's have no body high at all, ultra clean.  Additionally, I get PLENTY of wavy spirally patterns.  You can only see visuals.  You're lost in a psychedelic soup for 1.5, serious ego threatening effects from 2.

And I don't know why people keep claiming these come from Europe.  They are, at very least, laid here in Canada.  You get close enough to the source and you can request custom prints  .  These are produced by the same people who produced the Mayan Calendars (robot heads/dominos), The Blue Octopus tea party scene with no cut markings (lol.  Interesting experiences resulted) and a whole host of random swirly shit.


----------



## horses

im samplin some soon so we'll see if its any different then i remember 5-6 months ago


----------



## rainey

Guys I live in the uk and scored some madhatter blotters from a guy in vancouver. He said they were triple set. Anyone know what that means?

Anyway I`m in my 50`s and the last time I had acid was jan 76 at a todd rundgren gig. Back in those days it was black mic, brown mic, purple green and pink pyramid. I used to take half a dot and was in full walt disney land by 90mins.

The madhatters are supposed to be 125ug so I tried one and got no oev`s and very strained distant cev`s. I felt trippy but only in the same way as having taken a tryptamine research chem.

It felt distantly like AMT. It was pretty much over 8 hrs after I consumed.

I tested the blotter with ehrlich but then I realised that 5 meo amt tests the same as lsd and it can and has been put on blotter before. Madhatter blotter to be exact!

Any clues as to how I could determine what I have. Anyone familiar with 5 meo amt or does anyone know if there are indeed genuine lsd madhatters going about?

They have been available since dec24th 2011 so within the last 3 months.

Any ideas or clues welcome?


----------



## RecklessWOT

I don't know anything about that blotter for a fact, but from what I've heard and even read on here, real acid is becoming more and more scarce and a lot of the times it is actually just RCs.  Wouldn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## Green1

wouldn't surprise me either ^


----------



## OrphicTrench

rainey said:


> Guys I live in the uk and scored some madhatter blotters from a guy in vancouver. He said they were triple set. Anyone know what that means?
> 
> Anyway I`m in my 50`s and the last time I had acid was jan 76 at a todd rundgren gig. Back in those days it was black mic, brown mic, purple green and pink pyramid. I used to take half a dot and was in full walt disney land by 90mins.
> 
> The madhatters are supposed to be 125ug so I tried one and got no oev`s and very strained distant cev`s. I felt trippy but only in the same way as having taken a tryptamine research chem.
> 
> It felt distantly like AMT. It was pretty much over 8 hrs after I consumed.
> 
> I tested the blotter with ehrlich but then I realised that 5 meo amt tests the same as lsd and it can and has been put on blotter before. Madhatter blotter to be exact!
> 
> Any clues as to how I could determine what I have. Anyone familiar with 5 meo amt or does anyone know if there are indeed genuine lsd madhatters going about?
> 
> They have been available since dec24th 2011 so within the last 3 months.
> 
> Any ideas or clues welcome?



Taken from Erowid:



> *Oral 5-MeO-AMT Dosages*
> Threshold	.5-1.0 mg
> Light	          1 - 3 mg
> Common	  2 - 6 mg
> Strong	4 - 10 mg
> Heavy	6 - 15 mg



It is definitely not 5-MeO-AMT. The following won't be much of an argument, but the mad hatter print is an genuine classic and it would surprise me very very much that someone used that to lay something that is not LSD. IMO, you just have to take a higher dose, that is all. They said 125ug but from your report, it may have lost some potency. 80-100ug have never given me much of OEVs. I say you should go for two hits next time or even three or four if you want to have a blast. That's LSD, my man, and I wouldn't worry if I was you.



RecklessWOT said:


> I don't know anything about that blotter for a fact, but from what I've heard and even read on here, real acid is becoming more and more scarce and a lot of the times it is actually just RCs.  Wouldn't surprise me one bit.





Green1 said:


> wouldn't surprise me either ^



Ok. This is a serious concern that a lot of us are playing a lot of attention to. For the record, the only RCs that fit on blotter are DOx and NBOMes. Normally, DOx blotters are a little bit larger in size and taste somewhat bitter. NBOMe blotters are not orally active and they are very unlikely to be sold as LSD because they must be taken buccally to work. The only problem with DOx is that they are long lasting substances, but they are still very worth while. DOM for example, is part of Shulgin's "magical half-dozen". Then there's PCP, but from what I know, the last time someone found PCP-layed blotters was in the early 90s, and it rarely happened here in Canada. Very rarely.

Now, in the last posts of the thread, I've seen a lot of speculation. As how old LSD was slightly different than the new one. Seriously, LSD is LSD and effects vary between doses. There are huge threads on BL discussing about LSD purity and I wouldn't want to start a new discussion here. All I want to say is that each trip is unique and I know that you all know this. The only purpose of my comment is to calm down your imaginary minds. Stop feeding rumors. You are very right to care about this, but that's not a reason to start associating any specificity of your last trips to impurities and start questioning the authenticity of your acid.


----------



## rainey

5 meo amt has already been reported as being sold as madhatter acid.

2-3mg fits easy on these thick blotters.

Not one thing about these blotters was similar in any way to lsd

NOTHING!


----------



## OrphicTrench

^^My bad. After doing a little bit of research, I think you're just right. Sorry about that.


----------



## Freakshow101

i cant find any e or acid in toronto only weed xD


----------



## System7

Been picking up a lot of paper with this on it, apparently the same acid as the mayan calendar (robots lol)


----------



## benze

I think all of the good acid in Canada comes from one guy haha.


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

System7 said:


> Been picking up a lot of paper with this on it, apparently the same acid as the mayan calendar (robots lol)



That's a pretty insane print. How many hits does that whole image take up?


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Sweet print ^ !

Sorry, I never got around to taking pictures... been super busy.
I came across these two new tabs too... one from Toronto It's on a while sheet, has a weird symbol on it, and the 2nd is from Montreal it is a white flower on apurple background. Anyone heard or tried any of these? Gunna test some out in the next month or so... just need to find some spare time. Summer is almost here


----------



## System7

100 hits is from the top to those golden legs two thirds of the way down


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

This is the 'new' stuff I was talking about earlier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try to get photos of other stuff too.


----------



## bowserthedog

So is there any certainty that the mad hatters aren't acid?  I have tried them and LOVED them  They are purple on Elrichs test, leaving only acid and 5-meo-amt right? They have no taste other than the electric buzz I usually got on all other blotter I've had from around the world, does 5-meo-dmt have a taste on blotter?  Also doesn't 5-meo make you nauseous? I have had NO feelings of nausea on these tabs and have had only similar experiences to other acid I have had (avatars, liquid).  I just assumed these were acid?


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Mad Hatters have been going around for a long time, so I'm guessing there have been many different batches of hatters. I've only had them once and it fit the profile for LSD to a tee, but that was in 2010. When did you have yours? 

It sounds like there have been sketchy batches (5-MeO-AMT or others?) and good batches. With an iconic print like that it can be hard to say as sketchy people obviously stand to benefit by laying their wares on a print popularly known to be of high quality. Same thing that's been happening with e for years. Bowser, you seem to be pretty experienced with acid and from what I've read 5-MeO-AMT is pretty distinctive so if you think you had LSD you probably did (barring the non-LSD ergoloids argument), but of course, none of us can say for sure what's in a stranger's blotter miles away.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

There were a batch of mad hatters that were complete bunk. Had to return a lot of them.


----------



## bowserthedog

OrAnGePoPsIcLe said:


> There were a batch of mad hatters that were complete bunk. Had to return a lot of them.


 
Do you recall when?  The ones I had were in distribution since late december.


----------



## triphead34

bowserthedog said:


> So is there any certainty that the mad hatters aren't acid?  I have tried them and LOVED them  They are purple on Elrichs test, leaving only acid and 5-meo-amt right? They have no taste other than the electric buzz I usually got on all other blotter I've had from around the world, does 5-meo-dmt have a taste on blotter?  Also doesn't 5-meo make you nauseous? I have had NO feelings of nausea on these tabs and have had only similar experiences to other acid I have had (avatars, liquid).  I just assumed these were acid?



I have tried this batch of madhatters on 5 different occasions, 3 times on their own and in varying doses and twice with "normal" acid,
I've read reports on 5-meo-amt and most seem bad and don't really seem to fit in with my experience on these madhatters, i find the visuals to be stronger and sharper and really nice to mix with genuine lsd, but it's noticeably different from any acid ive had in the past 5 years but very colourful and enjoyable

The one time i had a strong dose it was nothing like lsd at all, had a proper spiritual experience that was insane

would really love to know what chem it is


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

bowserthedog said:


> Do you recall when?  The ones I had were in distribution since late december.



Yeah, it was in the winter.


----------



## bowserthedog

OrAnGePoPsIcLe said:


> There were a batch of mad hatters that were complete bunk. Had to return a lot of them.


 
By bunk do you mean simply inactive?


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

By bunk I mean one of my friends took 15 and the other took 25, and didn't get high whatsoever.


----------



## bowserthedog

OrAnGePoPsIcLe said:


> By bunk I mean one of my friends took 15 and the other took 25, and didn't get high whatsoever.


 
You definitely got a different set then.  The ones I have are quite strong, about 150 real ug, there seems to be people saying they are 5-meo-dmt though, which I thought I'd be able to discern from LSD, but I'd like to get some opinions.


----------



## OrphicTrench

^^There's no way you couldn't discern 5-MeO-DMT from LSD.


----------



## Freakshow101

lol in Toronto in the parks theres lots of tags that say LSD etc. but lsd is as rare as dmt its nothing but a legend . I wish i lived in Montreal and Quebec again you can find anything so easily even if your a newbie no one will give a fuck.


----------



## dupa111

OrAnGePoPsIcLe said:


> This is the 'new' stuff I was talking about earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get photos of other stuff too.


I think I got some of these too, and I would really like to know how much L is on them.. ideas anyone?  Source says 90-120.. That's not close enough for me unfortunately.. 3*90 would be just perfect, but 3*120 way too much..  

whole sheet:


----------



## OrphicTrench

Take two and post your own approximations!


----------



## dupa111

I will, but that will be in 2 weeks or smth


----------



## System7

summer's fast approaching where's everyone's favorite outdoor setting in canada to trip?


----------



## ApexTheGod

Anyone heard of the dragon blotter in quebec, canada?


----------



## System7

thats a different one eh, seeing lots of mandalas/snowflakes now in the west


----------



## deXTC-LO25

got these in winnipeg just a couple of days ago.  nice and clean, experiance was great.  1 done it up nicely.. 2 had me going just right ! 

the black ku flower of life prints from fall of 2011 found in the thread before were the last REAL tabs i even obtained personally in the city until got these ones. both prints have been the same right amount of goodness to me hehe... (sorry about quality of pic taken from my phone)


----------



## System7

so what was the word on the dragon blotter? i'm curious, it looks really shiny from the pic. Hope there's going to be more supply throughout the summer months from the west.


----------



## dupa111

Regarding my last post: I tried two tabs and was blown away. I had experienced full synesthesia for at least 4 hours with overwhelming visuals since about 20-30 minutes after 2 PM until sunset. Good, strong LSD. Either it was way more than 110ug each or my last dealer was shit  Go and buy it! Quality acid.

I had severe lack of serotonin after that, couldn't sleep until 9 in the morning the next day. No worries, no RC. At least no nasty one.


----------



## System7

you shouldn't be lacking any serotonin from taking LSD


----------



## bowserthedog

I don't think dupa knows his exact serotonin levels anyway...


----------



## System7

yeah those are all ive been getting for last three months


----------



## System7

a recent flood of the luke brown alpha centauri's


----------



## mellowyellows

We get some dirty fake stuff go around occasionally, makes you feel more tweaked than anything. Havent seen the real stuff around here in a good few years. I live outside of Toronto.


----------



## ZombieOctopus

There's still LSD in Canada? lol
I envy you fine gentlemen to no end, guard your connections with your life. I used to get LSD quite easily, done it a dozen times or so, then I moved to BC and never saw it again. That was... about 7 years ago now; depressing to dwell on that number let me tell you. Some of the most incredibly profound experiences of my life were made possible by that chemical masterpiece!

I always hear stories of people, who have friends, that do it all the time and its so easy to come by. Then I chase it to the source and it's always just past me by, assuming it wasn't just BS to begin with. Every. Single. Time. Only managed to be scammed twice in those uneventful 7 years lol at least it wasn't a huge sum of money. With addictive street drugs like crack or heroin or something, I can imagine scamming going on, but LSD should be sacred! It should be an unwritten rule of LSD enthusiasts (lol) that faking LSD should label a person the lowest of the low.

One day... and it will be worth the wait!



... lucky SOBs haha


----------



## System7

i think the problem is people like to hoard bulk LSD.


----------



## porkstock

^^^sounds like a fun hobby


----------



## Green1

grateful


----------



## my3rdeye

ZombieOctopus said:


> There's still LSD in Canada? lol
> I envy you fine gentlemen to no end, guard your connections with your life. I used to get LSD quite easily, done it a dozen times or so, then I moved to BC and never saw it again. That was... about 7 years ago now; depressing to dwell on that number let me tell you. Some of the most incredibly profound experiences of my life were made possible by that chemical masterpiece!
> 
> I always hear stories of people, who have friends, that do it all the time and its so easy to come by. Then I chase it to the source and it's always just past me by, assuming it wasn't just BS to begin with. Every. Single. Time. Only managed to be scammed twice in those uneventful 7 years lol at least it wasn't a huge sum of money. With addictive street drugs like crack or heroin or something, I can imagine scamming going on, but LSD should be sacred! It should be an unwritten rule of LSD enthusiasts (lol) that faking LSD should label a person the lowest of the low.
> 
> One day... and it will be worth the wait!



Shambala has lots of acid (and everything else), you just missed it. You waited 7 years, so you can probaly wait another 11 and a half months.


----------



## ZombieOctopus

SWIM found someone at work going to shambala, they put SWIM in touch with someone who bought for the occasion. SWIM now has 10 hits and cant put their excitement into words. It looks like it might have come off the blotter in the second picture that dna posted, hard to tell. SWIM will be sharing his experience with his long term girlfriend and wondering how much to do. Perhaps 2? SWIM has no concept of todays expected lsd blotter strength. Opinions? 
So excited.


----------



## bowserthedog

ZombieOctopus said:


> SWIM found someone at work going to shambala, they put SWIM in touch with someone who bought for the occasion. SWIM now has 10 hits and cant put their excitement into words. It looks like it might have come off the blotter in the second picture that dna posted, hard to tell. SWIM will be sharing his experience with his long term girlfriend and wondering how much to do. Perhaps 2? SWIM has no concept of todays expected lsd blotter strength. Opinions?
> So excited.



I think virtually anyone can handle 2 of any of today's tabs.


----------



## D n A

bowserthedog said:


> I think virtually anyone can handle 2 of any of today's tabs.



I don't know about that.. I went to Shambhala as well with a bunch of friends, whom I shared some of the Alpha Centauri blotters with, and I heard that around 4-7 people ended up in the sanctuary off of two hits each because it was that overwhelming  most of them were fairly inexperienced, though. But even for myself, having tolerance, 2-3 was enough.

I've learned that the two prints I get, SoL and Alpha, both come from the same makers. There still is some difference between the two. I have heard from many friends that they all like the Alpha much better- the visuals are more prominent and it feels more clean. I've heard several say that the SoL seems to last a little longer than it should.. I have also noticed this myself. The size of the blotters are also different, with the Alpha blots being a bit larger than the SoL.

Each batch that we get of these blotters tends to vary slightly. The first batch that I ever tried (Alpha) was insanely strong, with 2 hits putting both me and my roommate (who's done acid billions of times) in a blackout state for one hour at the peak with its intensity. Once we came out of that, however, the trip was absolutely amazing. Some of the other Alpha batches between then and now were a little weaker- I can't tell if that was because of tolerance or not, as we take acid about once every 1-2 weeks, but it was still of good quality and very enjoyable. As I said, the batch I have right now is fantastic. I think I may try a five strip next week and see what happens.

PS- ZombieOctopus- we don't SWIM here, remember that for next time. In any case, enjoy your trip!


----------



## System7

damn wish i had that kind of time to trip that often


----------



## Tunnelfission

I know many people having a hard time on todays tabs. Many people don't have a head for it where I can boast 7 tab solo trips. Don't claim something so silly.


----------



## fakeplastictrees4

I did half a tab about a month ago at shambhala and I was utterly fucked. Forgot how to dance, just stood there staring stupidly with my mouth hanging open. Took it at about 3 in the morning, barely remember the peak, just a lot of purple and swirling fractals. Fell asleep at 10am. 

Too intense of an experience IMO, I only wanted to take half a tab to test it out before I "actually" wanted to trip on it. Didn't end up doing it again haha.  

Might have been the second tabs that DNA posted. SOurced from calgary.


----------



## keyoflife

Wow that seems a bit tooo strong if half a tab was causing that. What is this 'SoL' tab you guys are talking about?


----------



## bluedolphin

In Canada people complain about high quality LSD being too potent?


----------



## MidwestCaveman

Thats a problem I would love to have.


----------



## D n A

fakeplastictrees4 said:


> I did half a tab about a month ago at shambhala and I was utterly fucked. Forgot how to dance, just stood there staring stupidly with my mouth hanging open. Took it at about 3 in the morning, barely remember the peak, just a lot of purple and swirling fractals. Fell asleep at 10am.
> 
> Too intense of an experience IMO, I only wanted to take half a tab to test it out before I "actually" wanted to trip on it. Didn't end up doing it again haha.
> 
> Might have been the second tabs that DNA posted. SOurced from calgary.


I wonder if we ran into eachother there without noticing.. haha. There was a whole bunch of those sheets floating around my camp, I heard stories of about 3-4 people taking just 2 each and ending up in the sanctuary because they were so strong. They were fine, just a bit overwhelmed. Everyone else who tried them had enjoyable trips. Ours were sourced from Vancouver. It's the same person who makes both the Alpha Centauri and SoL blots- I suspect that they were also the ones making the Hunab Ku/SoL prints that were around in 2008-2010. 



keyoflife said:


> Wow that seems a bit tooo strong if half a tab was causing that. What is this 'SoL' tab you guys are talking about?


Seed of life. I've read somewhere else on BL that the Alpha blots contain around 120-130mcg. Seems about right to me.. I wish I knew for sure though


----------



## keyoflife

Ahh thanks =) I know that print as flower of life, kinda the same thing. I'm seen all those prints here in Manitoba except for the Alpha Centauri. I think they do all come from the same person as well.


----------



## lightforce

The strong ones that I heard going around here (Alberta) were the Blue Shiva's. And apparently the guy that made the Purple Unicorns (those things were awesome) came out with a new print call the Eye of Life (basically a blue tree/hand holding an eyeball), I tried those and they were pretty mellow if you were only doing 2 or 3 hits but ended up munching ten hits and was sent to another world after that at another festival and waking up in the EMT tent. But also he is suppose to coming out with a new print again according to a friend of a friend.

Never got the chance to do any acid at Shamb. Took it fairly easy there this year.


----------



## System7

anyone seen hunabs with some red and blue? the whole sheet seems to have some angelic figure on it from what i can see...


----------



## Premiiier

Hello Bluelight, this is my first post. I have lurked for ages with no account but felt the need to comment on a specific issue. The alpha centauri's are 100ug


----------



## System7

Good first post man^, you must live in the west...


----------



## Premiiier

indeed.
yes....those were quite exactly what i had in mind.


----------



## Dr. Rabid

What are all the Edmontonians on about? Acid isn't so hard to come by, and it's gotten easier recently.


----------



## System7

the alpha centauri's i tried were hella strong feeling, but i might have just been extra susceptible that day.


----------



## come_unity

Holy shit this is a blast from the past, however when I encountered these they were in the U.S.  I think amber or Silver, it was 2003 when these were flooding the scene, they were all unperf with dragons, elves etc.  def from good people and deff LSD.


----------



## my3rdeye

A bust in edmonton recently with pics of hits i havent seen
http://www.albertapolicereport.com/...ing-drugs-to-school-children-in-spruce-grove/

"the seized drugs have yet to be analyzed to confirm their chemical composition"

Think if its an RC we will get a scare story about a new fake acid? Or will the cops vouch for this print being legit? I am of the opinion that if the police were busting rcs on blotters it would be big news, and people online are vastly overestimating how much fake acid is out there. Maybe i am spolied but i have 3 sources for acid in calgary i dont know how sellers of fakes can survive.


----------



## System7

yeah doesn't look like anything legit that i've seen going around lately


----------



## Foreigner

There is a batch going around BC right now called the thousand handed shiva and it was improperly diluted. At the festival I did harm reduction at this past summer, we were swamped by people having horrible experiences on acid because they thought they were taking their standard dose. People became so high that they couldn't move and ended up at first aid or the chillout space.

It's at least 4-5 times stronger. When I do a heavy trip I take 200ug across many tabs, but with this shiva stuff I took one tab and it completely deconstructed my reality to the point that I didn't know where I was or who I was. The hallucinations overtook everything. 

I've heard rumors that the creator has advised his suppliers to stop giving it out because it could do real harm, but based on how many people showed up at harm reduction there are definitely dealers selling this stuff as "standard". Be careful!


----------



## horses

anyone heard of blotters with a smiley across the windowpane?  im gonna assume theyre nbome as they arent from mr hunab but a friend is wondering


----------



## System7

probably fakes, man i wish i wasn't so broke i would really like a sheet of the mayan numbers that were circulating previously, i hear they're back in full force now.


----------



## fakeplastictrees4

Foreigner said:


> There is a batch going around BC right now called the thousand handed shiva and it was improperly diluted. At the festival I did harm reduction at this past summer, we were swamped by people having horrible experiences on acid because they thought they were taking their standard dose. People became so high that they couldn't move and ended up at first aid or the chillout space.
> 
> It's at least 4-5 times stronger. When I do a heavy trip I take 200ug across many tabs, but with this shiva stuff I took one tab and it completely deconstructed my reality to the point that I didn't know where I was or who I was. The hallucinations overtook everything.
> 
> I've heard rumors that the creator has advised his suppliers to stop giving it out because it could do real harm, but based on how many people showed up at harm reduction there are definitely dealers selling this stuff as "standard". Be careful!



was this at shambhala? if so then I feel like that would be the blotter I had.


----------



## System7

tzolkin calendar tabs everywhur


----------



## 34tuforlunch

are the calender ones your talking about the ones with lines and dots on them with a multi colored blurred tie dye type backround. Their the only ones ive been seeing in Toronto. They don't seem very potent around 50 micrograms I would guess. At first I thought they where nbom but other people on the thread confirmed it was legit lsd.


----------



## System7

yeah those are the ones, fresher batch is fairly good ~70 μg


----------



## TSA

Lots of mayan calender in the east. also some perforated white blotter with blue smiley faces and butterflies going across the sheet, not a whole one on each tab. i believe they are 5-meo-amt. thick paper, and very bitter and chemically tasting, 2 has no effect what so ever. 5 is a crazy speedy trip full of visual and auditory hallucinations. interesting, but not pleasant, and not L.


----------



## TSA

also came across a few of this print of an indian looking god or goddess with fire for hair wielding a sword. it was the best i've had in years. about as strong as the mayan calender but cleaner and more visual, nice colours and smooth liquidy tracers. some people were calling hand of god i think. a while back in this thread someone was talking about canadian acid being different. i remember years ago a group of people i was tripping with on a regular basis identified two distinct types of acid in our area. one was incredibly clean feeling, and gave a very blissful, mystical trip, "the universe seemed to open up". the visuals from this acid were very colourful and flowing, and included abundant tracers. it always came on blotter with mr. clean, california sunshine, or floating buddha/lotus prints, less often on plain white blotter. The other type of acid we called "drunk acid". it had a little more of a body buzz, and the trip was very euphoric, lots of laughing, but sort of a dumb euphoria, like alcohol can provide, it lacked the clear headed bliss and mystical, mind expanding, connected to everything feeling the other acid gave me. it was just as visual as the other stuff, but the visuals were of a different quality, more blocky than flowing, not much in the way of tracers, colours more defined and static. it always came on blotter with scooby doo, kiss, or pokemon prints. these prints stayed consistent for years. all tasteless except for that acid tingle. not sure what the difference was, but they were definitely different. we thought perhaps the "drunk acid" could have been ALD-52.


----------



## raverunner

Seen some mayan calender blotters here too.
Never tried it, but I'm down


----------



## lightforce

This was what my buddy was getting, I think he called the Eye of Life. This is what a whole sheet would look like, it's from the cover of a book but can't remember what one.


----------



## 34tuforlunch

Lol you should of just taken a screen shot^ 
Unless you where at your friends house well taking the pic or something.


----------



## lightforce

Wasn't my computer, I was at my friends house.


----------



## System7

the eye one looks similar to some nbome sheets i've seen  but i don't think its exactly the same


----------



## lightforce

I don't think it was nbome, I've eating 10 hits from a sheet. If it was nbome I'm pretty sure I'd be dead. But I was so fucked up it wasnt even funny and it only last 12 hours.


----------



## brutus

^ We don't SWIM here. We all know it's you.


----------



## D n A

I keep hearing people saying that the luke brown print must be around 200-300mcg. Whatever the fuck they are, they're strong. I feel like the makers may have increased the concentration because they seem to be stronger than when I first tried them back in May. 

For example, I took 3 hits the other week and smoked a bit of weed, and was in an entirely different universe for the rest of the trip until I started to sober up. I had some other-worldly visions. I've never experienced such intensity from blotters before. I know that 3 hits is a bit of a larger dose but this was just unlike anything I have experienced before from taking 3 tabs. It really surprised me, I wasn't expecting to be so inebriated..

I consume acid a lot too, like once every 1-2 weeks, so I would have thought that I'd have more tolerance to it. But nope.

Wow, just wow, that's all I have to say. Unbelievable experience. Amazing.


----------



## System7

Seems like  golden times of plenty for LSD  in Canada.


----------



## Auroric

Picked up two raw sugar cubes at a small music fest in bc, which supposedly each contained 100 mcg. Took one with a friend and had a wild experience watching a sunset and hanging out by a lake in the rain; a really colourful and giggly trip. We were slightly disappointed however when it seemed to peter out prematurely, right around sunset. Could have been the fact that it got dark, and we realized we had to focus enough to find our way back to camp, or it could have been slightly less of a dose than expected. Any info on that? I've heard word of liquid available in the area..

Also had two amazing trips with the hunab ku's, playing with mirrors was intense!


----------



## System7

Raw sugar as in like sugar in the raw golden goodness? that's pretty awesome. I've been getting some very nice "off white" on white lately out of the west


----------



## Auroric

Yeah they were the Rogers raw cane sugar cubes I think, was very stoked to find those! Spoonful of sugar and all that..


----------



## vagabond_drifter

I'm in the West... between Van, Calg and E-town, never had an issue tracking down lucy.


----------



## tokezys

my3rdeye said:


> A bust in edmonton recently with pics of hits i havent seen
> http://www.albertapolicereport.com/...ing-drugs-to-school-children-in-spruce-grove/
> 
> "the seized drugs have yet to be analyzed to confirm their chemical composition"
> 
> Think if its an RC we will get a scare story about a new fake acid? Or will the cops vouch for this print being legit? I am of the opinion that if the police were busting rcs on blotters it would be big news, and people online are vastly overestimating how much fake acid is out there. Maybe i am spolied but i have 3 sources for acid in calgary i dont know how sellers of fakes can survive.



it was 2ci nbome, i knew the guy


----------



## System7

he's got it coming to him if he's misrepresenting what he's selling


----------



## D n A

keyoflife said:


> Ahh thanks =) I know that print as flower of life, kinda the same thing. I'm seen all those prints here in Manitoba except for the Alpha Centauri. I think they do all come from the same person as well.



They are. The Hunab Ku, Alpha Centauri, and Seed of Life prints are all from the same maker, situated in BC. I had a friend test the Alpha Centauri blotters and they were confirmed to be LSD. Still unsure of the approximate dosage. They seem like they're somewhere around 200mcg.. I wish I knew for sure. In any case, it's the strongest LSD I've ever taken. 3 hits and a couple bong tokes sent me to an entirely different dimension a few weeks ago, and that's with a tolerance. My mind was far from being on this Earth. It was some pretty crazy shit.

I also received some 25i-NBOMe blotters from the same source recently, which I took last Saturday evening. The blotters were about 3 times larger than the LSD blotters that they have. I'm glad that I tested it out, I did notice many similarities between the two chemicals but I would still be able to distinguish one from the other. This will be handy in the future if I ever get NBOMe'd! 

I've just picked up a few of the Hunab Ku print recently and I'll be dropping tomorrow. I don't think that there will be any difference, honestly. The SoL and Alpha Centuari blots were nearly the same strength, so I wouldn't be surprised if the Hunab Ku was identical, considering they're all from the same source.

Should be fun tripping on the day the world reputably ends. Though I don't believe that crap. I love Mayan culture and have studied enough to know that's not the case. I'm just using it as an excuse to fry


----------



## ggpr

I haven't seen any acid around Saskatoon in 5-6 years. Only stuff I Have seen came from Edmonton or shambhala and it was very limited. Would love to see it make a comeback in this part of the country!


----------



## my3rdeye

13 000 hit bust in Halifax. That seems like a lot for some kids to have. 



http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/story/2012/12/21/ns-drug-seizure-fairview.html



Girl, 13, arrested after cocaine, guns found in home

Teen among six people arrested in the case


Halifax Regional Police and the RCMP say a 13-year-old girl is one of six people charged after a drug search in Halifax Thursday night.

Police said they searched a home on Convoy Avenue in the Fairview area and discovered 650 grams of cocaine and 13,000 doses of LSD (acid).

Police said the street value of the cocaine is estimated to be $65,000, while the acid is worth $128,000.

Investigators also found 250 doses of ecstasy and hydromorphone.

During the search, the police said they uncovered two loaded rifles and ammunition, a bulletproof vest and drug paraphernalia.

Police arrested the 13-year-old, a 17-year-old girl and four men in their 20s. They are all expected to appear in Halifax courtrooms on Friday.

Police said all will face drug trafficking and weapons-related charges

<edit> another report with pics
http://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/girl-13-among-six-charged-in-halifax-drug-bust-1.1088483


----------



## brutus

I wonder what the fuck those guys were thinking having a 13 year old girl around that much drugs.


----------



## Madhatter4

They were lucky to get caught in Canada.....  if you get pinched with 13,000 hits of acid in the USA you get a minimum of 10 years to life


----------



## PepperSocks

I am absolutely amazed Hunab Ku/flower/seed of life prints are still in circulation.  They were the first acid I ever had, about 6 years ago.  Through the same channel, it was Mayan calendars, Hunab Ku, then blue-avatar-god I mention below; they all seemed equipotent.  About 100ug seems to be the consensus on all the acid in Canada.  It's as if it's all being made by one group.  I've also never had perforated blotter; it's always unperf'ed.  Mind you, I haven't actually purchased in 3-4 years so that may have changed.  The last batch had the picture of the blue yogi-god-thing on a 100 hit sheet, white on the back, crude pencil lines used to measure the hits.  
The Hunab Ku/flower of life had the 1/4"^2 measurement as part of the printed image, but it was still unperf'ed.

I still have some Hunab Ku's from 6 years ago in my dessicated chamber.  A couple months back I opened it up to look through things and noticed the white area of the prints was turning off-white/yellowish.  I hope it's just the paper degrading or ink from the surrounding black parts.

It seems they have some variety in the blotters they use, but it amazes me that they're still using Hunab Ku blotter nowadays.  In a sense it's an established brand thing; people know it's good.  But on the other hand it makes it a bit more traceable.  I just couldn't imagine a real MDMA E-pill press sticking around as long as this.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Even if you do have desiccant in with them and they're stored in the dark at a reasonably cool temperature, if they're so old that the paper is starting to yellow I'm gonna have to assume that it's degraded at least somewhat.  Have you taken any recently or have they really just been sitting there for 6 years?  I'd be curious to know if they're still as potent as you remember them.


----------



## PepperSocks

^ I'll find out in due time.  I haven't tripped in a couple years now.  Next time I drop acid, it will be 1-2 of those Hunab Ku's though.  The yellowing isn't intense; it's just that the paper is off-white, in the direction of yellow.  When the blotter was new the white was 'printer paper'; like those posted in this thread ~2008.

Don't forget there's lots more than LSD in there that can cause colour change.  Cellulose/ink degradation is what I'm banking on.  The think is, is whether cellulose/ink breakdown products are reactive with LSD.

I'm currently asking some knowledgeable folks.  I'm wondering about submerging blotter in a vial of mineral oil for long (long) term storage.  The LSD salt should remain encased in the blotter paper.  Of course this involves a messy situation when it comes time to pull it from the vial, but with my tripping frequency I'm not worried about that.


----------



## my3rdeye

PepperSocks said:


> It seems they have some variety in the blotters they use, but it amazes me that they're still using Hunab Ku blotter nowadays.  In a sense it's an established brand thing; people know it's good.  But on the other hand it makes it a bit more traceable.  I just couldn't imagine a real MDMA E-pill press sticking around as long as this.



Mr hunab is doing it right, he/they have a quality product and well known trademark while the competition is using ebay prints. 
I don't know the cops here dont really seem to do the whole climb the ladder thing. They seem to pop people with small amounts and just give up. If it goes through enough hands its harder to get to the top. When i call my guy he calls me like a month later, his guy was hard to get hold of and so it goes up the line. Cocaine dealers are much more reliable and profit oriented and probably much less frustrating to follow and bust from police viewpoint. There also may come a point where someone expects to see you drop a hit, at that point its only informants and not undercovers. I believe police in the usa would tell an informant to drop acid to make the bust, i dont know though, seems risky from a liability standpoint. Watching someone drop a hit is still a good way to make sure they arent a cop. You cant fake that. Acid has that on its side.

When pickford was busted in the us it was an informant, the dea didnt work their way up from a concert parking lot. If tabs pass thru say a large electronic festival with strangers dealing with strangers its not going to be easy to trace where they came from. Tabs also get transported large distances across the country thru many jurisdictions, the cop making the bust is probably a long way from the producers. I wouldnt even be able to rat if i wanted when i scored it from some hippy at a drum circle. People complain about the sketchiness of acid dealers but i bet it makes it harder to bust them when they dont even have an address and their phone is cut off. 
Anyway police claim they can link batches of chemicals based on a chemical signature so the print itself doesnt mean a whole lot, they could be lying though. I give them credit for almost beating acid. In the 80s a kid in toronto drowned after a pink floyd show and after that you couldnt buy acid on yonge st anymore. Any high profile horror story or incident with acid these days would cause a backlash that could ruin the limited availability there is. Thats why i never turn new people on to it. I know i wont run naked into the street with my gfs severed head, but i dont know what anyone else i give it to might do.


----------



## D n A

PepperSocks said:


> I am absolutely amazed Hunab Ku/flower/seed of life prints are still in circulation.  They were the first acid I ever had, about 6 years ago.  Through the same channel, it was Mayan calendars, Hunab Ku, then blue-avatar-god I mention below; they all seemed equipotent.  About 100ug seems to be the consensus on all the acid in Canada.  It's as if it's all being made by one group.



It is all by the same group. They use the Seed of Life, Hunab, and Alpha Centauri artwork as their blotter. All are about the same strength, and unperforated. I have also not come across any perforated blotter in Canada as of yet.

I also still have one of the older Hunab Ku blotters, from 2008 (it's an old blotter a friend gave me as a keepsake- I did the exact same blotter for my first time doing acid back in 2010). The old ones were a black Hunab on a white print. The new ones are a white Hunab on a dark blue background, and if you look at the full sheet, Shiva (I think) is in the center. 

I don't have any of the Seed of Life blots right now, but below (in order from top to bottom) are the old Hunab Ku, new Hunab Ku, and a bit of the Alpha Centauri. Just for comparison.


----------



## No Cars Go

You mean THESE seeds of life? 






And here's a nice chunk of those Alpha Centauri's, they're tough to see. 






Whoever is pumping these out of Canada is doing an awesome job. Consistent, clean, tasteless hits. I'd estimate around 80-100ug. 

Happy tripping!


----------



## System7

yessum delicious


----------



## 34tuforlunch

Just got some new seed of life, this batch was red in color only seen them blue before.


----------



## SomaResearch

Lucky...people I know have been looking for years and heard nothing.  Not even out of Montreal.


----------



## lightforce

Last stuff I got was very weak, 2 hits was a very mild. More of a mood enhancer than anything and no psychedelia. Will have to try 4 hits next time. Not sure of the print on them as they were just white squares but I'm still sure they are the same Eye of Life (this is what he calls it) prints my buddy is getting.


----------



## System7

yeah still seeing alpha centauri's probably about the strongest print goin round


----------



## raverunner

I got some Indian Godess Shiva lsd blotters
My friend gave me some & told me that there low dosage around 70to90ug.
I never did it before.


----------



## No Cars Go

Here are more of those Seeds of Life. Large pic for detail . I found these in the US but I was assured by my guy that they are Canadian. Estimated 80-90ug.


*NSFW*:


----------



## my3rdeye

Just got two hits of this really strong. Too bad i cant tell what it is, should be getting more soon though.


----------



## 34tuforlunch

my3rdeye said:


> Just got two hits of this really strong. Too bad i cant tell what it is, should be getting more soon though.



I am quite sure that is alpha centauri blotter.


----------



## my3rdeye

SomaResearch said:


> Lucky...people I know have been looking for years and heard nothing.  Not even out of Montreal.




You can't get acid at tam-tam? Don't ask the jamaican gang who sells weed on the mountain because they wont have any but im sure some french hippies have some. There used to also be a homeless group, i wouldnt call them a gang per se, who have more dogs than people, punk rock types. I would ask them too. This is all assuming you don't look like a cop. I was often offered drugs at tam tam even when i went with my kid, and i dont look like a hippie at all. 
Alberta and BC have sheets and mtl has none? I find that surprising. Maybe you just need to meet the right people. Funny how easy it is to get cocaine in any town in the country, and it came from boliva, but acid that's likely being made in canada isnt making it to people in central canada. The guys who used to control acid in the 70's-80s seemed to have lost interest in it when they realized they could get way richer off white powders. You could could try complaining to them, ha ha.
Or consider there are people on these boards posting prints of canadian acid they are taking in the the USA. So how did they manage it to get it into another country and you cant get it to yourself in the same country? You could take one plane ride out west and just mail it back home easily. Even if you dont know anyone there is shambala, wreck beack, almost any northern work camp or oil patch area where they drug test. You could do it once and bring home lifetime supply, or if it really is this much of a sellers market in QC you should be able to get rich.


----------



## lightforce

I highly doubt you would find acid at a work camp in the patch. That isn't the right market, its mostly coke/weed.

There probably is acid in Montreal but it might be only in select groups? I know a few people that carry it where I'm from so I have no trouble acquiring but sometimes the quality isn't great.

Also Shambhala is crazy, you could be walking out of your camp to get food and get asked by like 2 or 3 people to buy drugs. Or even randoms just walking through camps offering their goods. Not that I'm hating or any thing :D


----------



## Green1

there is acid in montreal for sure


----------



## System7

is anyone else getting really tired of the winter?


----------



## byfulerine

I just bought a ten strip of what I'm pretty sure is acid, but can't be sure. Anyone have any experience with the tabs with Avalokitesvara blotter design? (I assume the full design would look like this):
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Here's a picture of the tabs in question:






I bought tabs off this same guy (he's a hippy who loves acid and knows a good source) last time I did LSD. I got the same Mayan calender tabs (with the lines and dots) that were posted here previously and they were definitely acid. I only took one tab and it was pretty mellow with no visuals but my friend took two and had a great time. So while I would assume the guy has a good source, I'm not sure about these ones specifically as they haven't been posted here but other tabs I've encountered have been posted and I really don't like getting NBOMe'd


----------



## System7

i'm pretty sure those are legit, The Thousand hands of Buddha tabs that were going around, of decent strength too


----------



## byfulerine

System7 said:


> i'm pretty sure those are legit, The Thousand hands of Buddha tabs that were going around, of decent strength too



I'm in BC if it makes a difference


----------



## No Cars Go

byfulerine said:


> I just bought a ten strip of what I'm pretty sure is acid, but can't be sure. Anyone have any experience with the tabs with Avalokitesvara blotter design?



Those are good L. Often called the "Thousand Hands of Buddha" print. Same source as the Hunab Ku's, Alpha Centauri, and Seed/Flower of Life. Canada's got the good L now.


----------



## lightforce

I want the purple unicorns back. Still had the best trip on those.


----------



## LuckySunnyDucky

Having a hell of a time finding the real deal in central AB, too much bitters out and about! Would love to know where the hippies are hiding it! Just have to wait till june fesitvals

Ps - pink butterflies are def RC Blotters!


----------



## Auroric

Yeah those thousand hand tabs are great, had a perfect trip on just one hit, definitely good L


----------



## System7

> Those are good L. Often called the "Thousand Hands of Buddha" print. Same source as the Hunab Ku's, Alpha Centauri, and Seed/Flower of Life. Canada's got the good L now.



This, don't buy anything but these prints and you'll stay safe.


----------



## Greenstar420

Seattle could use some paper...........hint......................Those Alphas sound bomb!


----------



## 34tuforlunch

Any one else notice a huge increase in acid thats not on paper in the last 4-6 months. All the people that had hunabs, myan ect now seem to have it in forms other than blotter. I wish their was a bit more variety in Canada, it seems theirs only one major producer hopefully he does not stop any time soon.


----------



## byfulerine

Update on the Thousand Hands of Buddha tabs. I took 3 and my friend took 4. Amazing experience, strong acid. I would estimate them to be around 80-120ug each, but don't take my word for it.


----------



## ggpr

Came across these blue hunab ku in SK.  It looks like they are the ones everyone else has been talking about in the thread so far.  They are 1/4 inch squared.  Should be legit?

They had this text on the back side, im guessing the words are *Beau* (Beautiful?) or *beav* (beaver? less likely) and *of cho*(of chosen?)

The 3rd, 4th and 5th pics are some stuff a friend got from shambhala this year.  I believe the 4 hits are really 2 cut in halves as they are pretty small.  Can anyone help identify these?  My friend said 2 was pretty decent but he probably was on a whole hell of a lot of stuff so hard to tell.

Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## TAR3

Can't help with the images but do remember some acid in Canada...

1967 - Monterey..._or was that in California_?  

Best acid, ever.


----------



## No Cars Go

Those Hunab's are legit. The words on the back are some kind of poetry.


----------



## PepperSocks

Ever since the Hunab Ku's, Mayan Calendars, etc. showed up about 7 years ago they've dominated this thread.  The nice thing with Hunabs or mayan calendars was that the doses indicated by the borders of the image (it's all unperf), but the strongest I have yet to have was the 'avatar-like blue god' print.  The pencil lines on the back were done in a rush; some where 1/3" instead of 1/4", some were 1/6".  I just eyeballed with the scissors, and one particular trip I cut a bit extra; ya know, just to male sure (about 5/8" x 1/4").

Just gone, it was time to laugh, meet the floor and just take it all in. 

LSD used to be such a rare specialty, hard to find drug that you paid through the nose for weak tabs.  I have a feeling this runs deep; I mean the whole nation, and much of the US from one group.  They're either really smart or it's the government making it.

I'm absolutely amazed they're still making those same tabs from my first adventures, now that's staying power.


----------



## my3rdeye

"stuff a friend got from shambhala this year."

If it came from shambala it is very likely to be legit. At that festival you can test it for free at a harm reduction booth, thats got to limit the fakes. I think someone posted the hunab ku poem in this thread, or maybe it was the shroomery. To the sketchy people who keep messaging me from this thread sorry i cant help you. Here is a lesser known festival in BC with a hunab ku stage<snip>:  
http://www.djmag.ca/2012/06/12/sync-festival-full-festival-coverage/


----------



## lightforce

Don't forget Motion Notion, that's in BC now. Same place as Sync.


----------



## RecklessWOT

my3rdeye said:


> To the sketchy people who keep messaging me from this thread sorry i cant help you.



If people are contacting you to try to source, please report the PMs so we can deal with it accordingly...


----------



## The Winner!!

lightforce said:


> Don't forget Motion Notion, that's in BC now. Same place as Sync.





byfulerine said:


> Update on the Thousand Hands of Buddha tabs. I took 3 and my friend took 4. Amazing experience, strong acid. I would estimate them to be around 80-120ug each, but don't take my word for it.





No Cars Go said:


> Those are good L. Often called the "Thousand Hands of Buddha" print. Same source as the Hunab Ku's, Alpha Centauri, and Seed/Flower of Life. Canada's got the good L now.



legit, 1 hit of alpha seemed to be a bit stronger than one of flower, but it might've just been fresher. all quality legit. 
-like the guy said, if you get these your safe and good to go


----------



## my3rdeye

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2013/05/16/bc-lsd-mail.html

Anyone seen that gorilla print before?


----------



## klondike_bar

Found these in toronto and was trying to figure out the design, now i know 






i am thinking 2 hits as a dose. last time i had the domino ones and 1.5 hits was a little less then i had hoped. any thoughts?



byfulerine said:


> I just bought a ten strip of what I'm pretty sure is acid, but can't be sure. Anyone have any experience with the tabs with Avalokitesvara blotter design? (I assume the full design would look like this):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of the tabs in question:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought tabs off this same guy (he's a hippy who loves acid and knows a good source) last time I did LSD. I got the same Mayan calender tabs (with the lines and dots) that were posted here previously and they were definitely acid. I only took one tab and it was pretty mellow with no visuals but my friend took two and had a great time. So while I would assume the guy has a good source, I'm not sure about these ones specifically as they haven't been posted here but other tabs I've encountered have been posted and I really don't like getting NBOMe'd


----------



## The Winner!!

my3rdeye said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2013/05/16/bc-lsd-mail.html
> 
> Anyone seen that gorilla print before?



Not gorilla, but the one above, if it's not alpha centauri i'm confused as to what it is =P


----------



## Psilver

The *Multi-armed bhudda/Avalokitesvara print *is popping up in Alberta. Probably from 80-100ug, decent silver from what i can tell. Will post pics tommrow. Also, from what i hear there are baby blue blotters of some sort floating around as well. My fairly uneducated friend described the sheets as featuring a "baby blue hindu god playing guitar." I doubt that the image is a "hindu god", but this is as deatailed of a description as i could get from him. Regardless, i would like to hear some feedback before i ask to grab a sheet, but as supplies are limited i want to act fast.


----------



## Psilver

Here is the blue-shiva print that my friend of a friend was talking about. When i finally got to take a peak at them up close i realized that they were one of the famed blue Hanab Ku prints, composed of mini-mayan-glyphs or _hanab kus_ . So i picked up 2 sheets instead of one. The multiarmed bhudda print, as well as the Alpha Centrauri, were available as well. A blue-bird sung to me that all 3 prints come from the same source, and they are all real deal, med-quality xtals. The bird also whistled that there is going to be a Hanab-Bhudda-Alpha flood in western Can this summer, whatever that means. 

Heres a picture of the same print, next to some of the multi armed bhudda print (which is actually composed of mini-seeds of life).





Heres one last shot of the Hanab Ku print





Sorry about the low quality pictures, i have a much better camera but its not with me at the moment. I will take more up close pictures of the hanab ku and flower of life symbols.


----------



## Psilver

hanab




hanab





multi bhudda


----------



## my3rdeye

Cool thanks for posting that i have never seen those, new hunabs!


----------



## No Cars Go

my3rdeye said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2013/05/16/bc-lsd-mail.html
> 
> Anyone seen that gorilla print before?



That Gorilla "print" you see is ACTUALLY the stickers used to hide the LSD in the mail, if you look closely. Looks like the print that was hidden was the very popular, widespread, and potent Alpha Centauri (Luke Brown).



Psilver said:


> hanab



Beautiful blue Shiva/Hunab Ku! I have a slightly different variant of that print sitting in my personal stash. In mine, there was no poetry on the back of the hits (that I could tell, only had 100 hits originally), but the backrground was a much darker blue, and the actual Hunab Ku symbol is much, much darker and easier to see on my print. Pic below!


----------



## Psilver

I will take an upclose picture using a real camera because my pictures dont do them justice lol, either way your hunab symbols are darker for sure. These tabs are the strongest that i have managed to get my hands on so far, with one tab consistently providing potent, pleasureable and genuine LSD vibes for 5-6 hours. The come up is *always* within 50 minutes. The multi armed bhuddas (orange seeds of life) are super potent as well, with one dose usually being sufficient to bring about open eyed hallucinations. 

I have a sheet and a half of the Alpha Centauri as well, which to me is not as potent as the _blueshiva-hunab_ or _multi bhudda_, but is still good stuff none the less. Anyone who ends up with these hits is in luck. Will post a load of up close high def pics asap.


----------



## The Winner!!

why doesn't my piece have shiva on it?


----------



## No Cars Go

@Winner, those seem to be similar to my Hunab Ku's, pictured above.


----------



## Psilver

_Winner_, those tabs are identical to mine. They are *blue shiva*, they just seem to be cut from the very edge of the billboard. Im taking some better pics as we speak and will upload within the next few hours. I will take a pic of 200 different tabs to show you what i mean, as one chunk of mine seems to be identical to your 50-lot.


----------



## Psilver

Upon closer inspection of several other 100-lots, i realized that we might all have the same tabs, both the darker and more _defined hunab-ku_ as well as the _lighter version_ are present throughout different portions of the 1000 bit billboard. The bottom of the print is where the symbols get really defined and dark, and the middle and top recedes into a different shades of medium to very light, as i clearly show in the pictures that follow. I wanna know, _@Winner and No Cars Go_, What are your tabs like? Real deal? Clean and quite strong like mine? 1 hit sufficient for hippy vibes? I would like to know if we have the exact same peices. if so, small world! The Multi bhudda seems to be strong as hell as well, but for whatever reason it doesnt hit me as "golden" as the blue shivas, what are other peoples experiences with both of these tabs?

Well heres the eye candy, i went a little crazy with the pics, but heres a ton of _Blue shiva/ Hunab Ku's _and some _Multi-armed bhudda/ Seeds of life _upclose and personal. 
















































And finally, an unknown blotter. Looks weird and alot like a homegrown psilocybe mushroom. Ill have to google this...


----------



## my3rdeye

I didnt realize i had seen that sheet before, its so big. Not my picture but the same sheet. I havent tired these ones but i heard they were good.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Psilver

Yes it Extends very far. Nice! Excellent, i find them clean and powerful at the 1 tab dose. The multibhudda/seed of life might just be a stronger dose, but perhaps the xtals are of a slightly inferior calibre?


----------



## No Cars Go

What does the poem on the back say?


----------



## Psilver

not too sure. i will know by tmrw lol How are the tabs you have btw _no cars go_? strong??


----------



## No Cars Go

Psilver said:


> not too sure. i will know by tmrw lol How are the tabs you have btw _no cars go_? strong??



Yeap, my Hunab Ku's are around 90-110ug per hit based on my previous experiences  very strong and clean tabs.


----------



## Psilver

It really seems like we have different tabs upon inspecting your pic _No cars._ I think that me and _Winner _have the same sheet. If so, hes in luck. lol and by the sounds of it, so is No cars lol


----------



## No Cars Go

Perhaps a different sheet, but very similar xtal quality and potency. I love these tabs


----------



## venimus

I love how acid sheets can be so beautiful and intricate. Very appropriate IMO.


----------



## Psilver

Any word on the quality _Winner?_


----------



## ggpr

Came across these, look to be the thousand hand buddha  (multi armed buddha) / seed of life, does anyone know the "proper" title?

Anyone else have any experience with these?

The blue hunab ku ones were pretty awesome FYI, definitely clean as everyone else has confirmed.  cant comment on strength but two had me feeling just great with some decent visuals if i was paying attention to them.


----------



## TSA

People have been calling it snowflake/thousand hands of buddha around here. It is very clean and potent, two hits gets me just right, 3 is a real trip. I don't find it to be all that visually impressive though. Ran into some blotter with a Roland 303 on it that is quite nice, maybe not as strong as the snowflake, but perhaps more visual, hard to say since it was my second dose that night.


----------



## Psilver

"avalokitesvara" is the name of the print.


----------



## TSA

i've been reading a lot about so called LS? being passed off as lsd. someone even suggested that all the hunab ku/seed of life/mayan calender prints are not the genuine article. a friend of mine who took acid in the late 60's and early 70's tried a few different batches of this blotter. he found them all somewhat different, but said the mayan calander print was nearly exactly like the acid he remembers  from many years ago, more so than the other prints. i've got it on good authority that all these prints are the same chemical, from the same source, the only difference being the doseage. lsd or or not? hard to say without lab testing. but if it's not lsd, what ever it is must have been floating around for decades.


----------



## No Cars Go

I know for a fact there has been at least some confirmed, lab tested LSD on the paper shown previously this year. There is definitely a possibility of a copycat though.


----------



## LSD Cruiser

Not that ergoloid conspiracy again. 

I've seen the GC/MS analysis for a supposed "LSB/LSP" blotter from Europe and in my opinion doesn't appear to indicate that it isn't LSD. Unless you heard it from the chemist or just want a good conspiracy theory, there's no real reason to believe you have anything other than LSD. Those hits are pretty distinct and shady dealers are marketers, easier for them to just get it off a blotter art site, I don't think the likelihood of a mimic print of any of Hunab Ku / Avalokitesvara prints are very likely. 

In fact some of you may recall the exact Avalokitesvara / Thousand Hand print without the symbols on each hit, and perforated, from Europe several years back. I think from the same Swiss crystal that went on to lay several other popular European prints. You'll notice the Canadians have adopted the same print, only it is not perforated, and has that familiar symbol you see on Canadian prints. I guess it's the Seed of Life symbol?


----------



## my3rdeye

TSA said:


> i've been reading a lot about so called LS? being passed off as lsd. someone even suggested that all the hunab ku/seed of life/mayan calender prints are not the genuine article. a friend of mine who took acid in the late 60's and early 70's tried a few different batches of this blotter. he found them all somewhat different, but said the mayan calander print was nearly exactly like the acid he remembers  from many years ago, more so than the other prints. i've got it on good authority that all these prints are the same chemical, from the same source, the only difference being the doseage. lsd or or not? hard to say without lab testing. but if it's not lsd, what ever it is must have been floating around for decades.



But the CBC article that i posted a page or so back with the Luke Browns said that a lab confirmed it was LSD. It has been lab tested. It is LSD. 
There was a debate several pages back about how different the euro doses were from Canadian ones. While i can't speak from every euro tab, the testing i have seen from europe has been LSD too. Bascially the people who think either europe or Canada was all pro-lad or some LSx never produced any actual proof, besides their opinions. 
The test results for the hunabs i saw showed them to be 80 mics, many euro doses are half that. To be honest the most likely scenario is our LSD here is more highly dosed than euro tabs, and whenever that happens its creates hysteria among those who are unfamiliar with LSD's effects at higher dosages. This happens so often its almost funny. Its why people said the brown acid at woodstock was bad, it was just highly dosed. 
I really hope this debate doesnt start again, its silly.


----------



## Psilver

TSA said:


> i've been reading a lot about so called LS? being passed off as lsd. someone even suggested that all the hunab ku/seed of life/mayan calender prints are not the genuine article. a friend of mine who took acid in the late 60's and early 70's tried a few different batches of this blotter. he found them all somewhat different, but said the mayan calander print was nearly exactly like the acid he remembers  from many years ago, more so than the other prints. i've got it on good authority that all these prints are the same chemical, from the same source, the only difference being the doseage. lsd or or not? hard to say without lab testing. but if it's not lsd, what ever it is must have been floating around for decades.



LSD is distinctive. If you've taken real lab confirmed tabs enough times at any point in your life, you will likely be able to tell the difference. The hunab ku, multi-bhudda, and alpha are all LSD. From the same source, who happens to have been my source since 1998 (that's my best guess), who also happens to lab test gear from time to time. In the wild folly of my youth I can recall obtaining high grade tabs, such as _Easter Islands _on individually perforated blotter, as well as _red and green alien heads _(2002?) some of which are near legendary in the Calgary and B.C circuit. Over the years he has never provided us with anything other than real blotter and sugar cubes. I have 54 sugar cubes estimated at 100ug each which I can post pictures of, although they are not that impressive, as well as a few lots of the the alpha centauri print, and a few 100-lots that I have saved for a few years. They are all REAL prints, do not toss the tabs out on TSA's advice. Take a half tab, if within 45-60 minutes you feel hippy vibes, and if you come down around 4-7 hours later, you've got your self a real hunab ku or multi b ect.


----------



## No Cars Go

I'd love to see that Canadian paper, Psilver! post some pics!

So what does the poem on the back of the Canadian Hunab Ku say?


----------



## Psilver

Check page 18, I posted a bunch of pictures of the multi bhudda and hunab ku. I have not actually read the poem of the hunab, I will ask my buddy exactly  what it says. I have several fragmented pictures of the poem on page 18 as well.


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Just a heads up to anyone tripping in Montreal, there are some hits going around that I'm pretty sure are some kind of NBOME. I don't know the exact print but some hits had the classic Che Guevara image on them, some had a skull. I've seen them in two different sizes, some were around the same size as most hits I've encountered in Canada, the others were bigger, maybe twice as big. They're perforated and the paper is thicker than the hunab hits and more of a looser fibrous kind of paper. The operation seems to be local so I doubt they're widespread, just a few assholes trying to profit off ignorance, but watch out nonetheless. 

I have no experience with NBOMEs but I have tons with legit LSD and DOx and the profile fit neither so my best guess is NBOME: very bitter taste that lasted a while, my tongue went numb for 10 minutes or so, I came up quickly and was fully down in maybe 5 or 6 hours after dropping. I'll admit it was fun but definitely be safe if you come across these, they're dosed pretty strong and a multi-hit trip could be very dangerous.


----------



## TSA

i never said i believed that theory. definitely don't anyone throw any tabs away! all the tabs i mentioned have been what i consider good clean lsd. either that, or i have never had the real deal, which seems unlikely. and the fact that my friend found them mostly indistinguishable from tabs he had in the 60's and 70's pretty well confirms it.


----------



## rainey

Now that al-lad is available I guess they will be passed off as lsd although many are saying it`s better than lsd,


----------



## llama112

I don't really do acid since I avoid psychedelics but there is definitely acid in Canada.  I used to hang out a lot with a psytrance crowd (lots of hippies) and they always had acid lol


----------



## my3rdeye

Really good white paper in Alberta. There is lots of good stuff out there right now. And please don't PM me for sources, I will report you.


----------



## ggpr

Came across this, Anyone have any idea that it might be and any reports?

Thanks


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

ggpr said:


> Came across this, Anyone have any idea that it might be and any reports?
> 
> Thanks



Oh man!!! Those were some of my favourite hits of acid I've ever had in my life back in 2009. My first trip with three of them from the first batch I had was my strongest trip up to that point in my life. Then the next batch a couple months later was even stronger. I had a ten strip or so stashed away for a couple years, split them with my band and they still had some serious kick. 

Those do look slightly different. The ones I had had a little mayan numeral in the background of each hit that counted to thirteen then repeated. I wonder if these are old and have just been kicking around or if these are being laid again? I'm pretty sure they come from the same source as all the hits laid with the hunab ku on them but that is not based on any special knowledge on my part.


----------



## jesusmcfly

you people are blessed is all i gotta say Puerto Rico needs help Q_Q


----------



## Dr. Me

Just picked up some of these puppies. They appear to be multi armed buddha. What do you guys think?

http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p702/DrMe7/20130730_180142_zpsc02a64e1.jpg


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Nope, those are the same hits that ggpr posted. The ones that I was raving about the batch from 2009. Only yours have the flower of life printed on them. We called them the Mayans back when I had them, though I've heard them called Illuminatis as well. Every 2 hit by 2 hit square is either an eye or a kind of snowflake/top down view of a pyramid thing. It's like that for the whole sheet repeating. If they're anything like they were back in 2009, then you are one lucky doctor. 

Two reports of these in about a week  I'm going to need to keep my ear to ground, see if I can find any. What part of the country are in?


----------



## Dr. Me

Edmonton, the supplier said they are top quality and I don't doubt it. I tried about a 10th of a tab and it was definitely threshold. I haven't ever tried a full dose of lsd, so I should probably stick to one then?


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Threshold off a tenth of a tab? Wow, that would put them in the ballpark of 250 mics a tab wouldn't it? I have to admit I'm a little skeptical of your assessment due to your inexperience. Threshold effects can be hard to differentiate from placebo, especially when you haven't had a full blown trip to compare to. It's pretty rare for a hit to be laid with even as much as 150 mics these days so you'll probably be fine by starting with one. However, if they really are laid heavy enough to give threshold effects off a tenth of tab though you could be in for a hell of a first trip, haha. 

I wonder if these will make their way east. I haven't come across any good acid in Toronto for years but I'm not really into the rave scene at all so my connections are limited. It's gotta be around, I just haven't met the right people, I guess. Anyways, enjoy 'em and let us know how they are, I'm so excited to see that print coming around again!


----------



## lightforce

Took 2.5 hits of the Blue Shiva/Hunab's at a festival about 3 weeks ago. Very clean trip, no body load. Had a grand old time.

And two weeks before that I had taken about 5 hits of those Eye of Life (arm holding a big eyeball) I posted a while back cause 2 hits was pretty weak. The visuals did not feel like acid i've had before, everything got super melty. I could see the air around me and looked like orbs floating around. At one point I had could not see, as my vision was basically a frozen picture. I could move my arms and I grabbed a remote control but it didn't move. But still the trip only lasted about 10 hours but I'm still going to stay away from those. Would not repeat that trip.


----------



## Dr. Me

The threshold effects were mainly cognitive stimulation and a slight 'buzz'. I have used 2c-d fairly extensively in nootropic doses and this had a bit more kick than 10mgs of 2c-d, but things got somewhat trippy when that was added with a bong rip at t+6hrs. 

Hopefully these tabs make their way to you in the east. They honestly just fell into my hands after a year of hard searching. Its been said in other posts here that good acid finds you. I will post back after I take a tab on the weekend.


----------



## my3rdeye

Someone showed me some perfed hits last week and said his friend "knows the chemist". I saw him today and said he said they burned his tongue. Yeah that's why you paid half of what I pay for your "acid". Second person in two weeks to tell me they had a dose with a bad taste in Calgary. Be careful. I would say 95 percent the real is unperfed in these parts.


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

"My buddy knows the chemist" has been the single most consistent red flag for bullshit hits in my experience. 100% of the time I've heard that, the hits weren't LSD. And yeah, I agree unperfed is legit way more often than perfed in Canada, but I have had bullshit unperfed hits so you can't rely on that. Scumbags, man.


----------



## Dr. Me

Hey guys that snowflake blotter is definitely lsd. One tab brought on some nice visuals which I was pleasantly surprised to see. The clouds were twirling nicely, some slight tracers and objects started to move if I looked at them for a few seconds. I also felt a mild sensation of connectedness to everything when biking around a forested area. Thought a little bike ride was suiting for my first lsd trip. 

The overall experience was very enlightening and intellectual, with the feeling of being embraced by a loving warmness. Very good stuff, can't wait to try 2, but I will till next weekend. 

Peace


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

sim said:


> new to this thread
> 
> only LSD I ever had was avatars from online source.
> 
> once scored paper that I needed 10 to have a huge trip, my guess is some DOx then recently I had some SQ (Sureté du Québec) blotter that I'm pretty positive is some nbomes. I'm only posting this so nobody gets fooled.
> 
> I'm from Québec City.



From 2000 to 2008 in Sag,just 200km north of you we've had the same print..hell...the only time I didn't go through my regular guy I was DOB'd (early on in late 2000). It was pretty clean but needing 2 to trip acid. Each blotter had individual drawings and they came in 3 colours, there was blue, red and green. I could still get some I guess but I gotta drop the money for a whole sheet and my priorities are elsewhere right now, but not forever  Anyways, let me think of what drawings there would be, oh yeah, the blotter was unperforated, white background, and 1/4 inch square so it was damn legit, and it was before the nbmoe or w/e (last time I got some was 2008 like I said). There was a tripping jesus, Dead Kennedys logo, DOA logo, Kiss logo, Rolling Stones logo, syringe with BAD written next to it (I should have taken it's advice then lol), alien heads, pistol, some random wheel psychedelic sign, and a favourite of mine, a tripping jesus. 

They were notorious for being difficult to obtain during summer so we had to stock up in april/may when things would slow down on his side,  but I know he's told me many times "man this shit comes from BC, that's why the supply is sometimes shoddy". Kinda annoying, I remember many trips wasted as we couldn't get out due to being january in a friend's apartment and we all felt like going out but that was a bad idea for sure, I just love walking around during summer on 'cid.

edit : @DooBlizz holy shit, this is the exact kind of blotter that i've....procured and dispensed by the sheet like I was describing, they are real good and anyway in the city I was, me and my friend moving it were the lsd kings then because only us could get em. Enjoy, they are great starting with 2, they are very euphoric and colour intensifying for 4-5 hours then comes the philosophical trip where your brain just won't stop. A lot of waving around visuals, like when me and my friends were playing mini-soccer and the "field" would do wicked shit. I can't believe someone finally has shown this print, so it means my guy could surely get some still, you've made my day. I don't expect to get some soon as I do not move and forgot almost everyone's phone number  But when i want a whole sheet for me and friends to use over some time I'll know what to do. As you people can notice, the blotter is very thin, those are very legit and awesome with a 6 pack to counter some anxiety (I just always liked a little beer with lsd).


----------



## my3rdeye

Psilver said:


> ]



Finally able to try this print a nice little 10 strip. Pretty nice I think I think its over 80s mics anyway. I have nice white paper too but I think these are a little stronger. I will post a pic of the other 9 hits. But I would definitely recommend this print though


----------



## System7

damn no more SR, this womps!


----------



## my3rdeye

System7 said:


> damn no more SR, this womps!



Never used it myself besides to look at pictures. I can't help but think there will be more LSD on local market now and I bet the price goes down too. All these Canadian prints you see on here were on there at very high prices, probably most were leaving Canada. 
You shouldn't depend on online sources, and you should try to maintain and build new real life contacts. I have 5 people I can call for acid and even when I have lots I still call all of them. And I try meet new contacts on regular basis too, never online though at bars and clubs and friends of friends. 
I might have used SR if I still lived out east, but western Canada has lots.


----------



## The Winner!!

Yeah small world! The hunab's I know 100% were/are lsd, atleast the ones i was getting, not sure about now. I found them to be better than the thousand hands but both good



Psilver said:


> Upon closer inspection of several other 100-lots, i realized that we might all have the same tabs, both the darker and more _defined hunab-ku_ as well as the _lighter version_ are present throughout different portions of the 1000 bit billboard. The bottom of the print is where the symbols get really defined and dark, and the middle and top recedes into a different shades of medium to very light, as i clearly show in the pictures that follow. I wanna know, _@Winner and No Cars Go_, What are your tabs like? Real deal? Clean and quite strong like mine? 1 hit sufficient for hippy vibes? I would like to know if we have the exact same peices. if so, small world! The Multi bhudda seems to be strong as hell as well, but for whatever reason it doesnt hit me as "golden" as the blue shivas, what are other peoples experiences with both of these tabs?
> 
> Well heres the eye candy, i went a little crazy with the pics, but heres a ton of _Blue shiva/ Hunab Ku's _and some _Multi-armed bhudda/ Seeds of life _upclose and personal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, an unknown blotter. Looks weird and alot like a homegrown psilocybe mushroom. Ill have to google this...


----------



## The Winner!!

yes definitely they were good lol, 1 tab and i was damn good, a friend of mine was crazy enough to take 4
sadly i lost touch with supply


Psilver said:


> Any word on the quality _Winner?_


----------



## The Winner!!

lab test showed the hunabs i had to be positive for lsd, not sure what LS is or if that would test positive either though


TSA said:


> i've been reading a lot about so called LS? being passed off as lsd. someone even suggested that all the hunab ku/seed of life/mayan calender prints are not the genuine article. a friend of mine who took acid in the late 60's and early 70's tried a few different batches of this blotter. he found them all somewhat different, but said the mayan calander print was nearly exactly like the acid he remembers  from many years ago, more so than the other prints. i've got it on good authority that all these prints are the same chemical, from the same source, the only difference being the doseage. lsd or or not? hard to say without lab testing. but if it's not lsd, what ever it is must have been floating around for decades.


----------



## Fri3dRice420

Right now out of the West we have 2 sets of Hunab Kus. One being prominently blue and the other prominently red. There is Saraswati as well as Quan Lin. Liquid is also been floating around. A lot of alpha Centauris. Mayan Calenders were late of last year. And also there as thousand hands floating around right now. Apparently there was some shady competition amongst the higher-ups resulting in batches of alphas and thousand hands to vary from being mind blowing to near duds. Newest and freshest tabs anyone will likely see are the Quan Lin, which much alike the Saraswati, comes with a poem on the back of a page. Canada is absolutely amazing for LSD.


----------



## Greenstar420

Fri3dRice420 said:


> Right now out of the West we have 2 sets of Hunab Kus. One being prominently blue and the other prominently red. There is Saraswati as well as Quan Lin. Liquid is also been floating around. A lot of alpha Centauris. Mayan Calenders were late of last year. And also there as thousand hands floating around right now. Apparently there was some shady competition amongst the higher-ups resulting in batches of alphas and thousand hands to vary from being mind blowing to near duds. Newest and freshest tabs anyone will likely see are the Quan Lin, which much alike the Saraswati, comes with a poem on the back of a page. Canada is absolutely amazing for LSD.




It sucks that I live right here in Seattle, pretty much next door to canada but still have not seen any of these circulating stateside.  I hope that changes in the future! The states needs good doses!


----------



## Fri3dRice420

Greenstar420 said:


> It sucks that I live right here in Seattle, pretty much next door to canada but still have not seen any of these circulating stateside.  I hope that changes in the future! The states needs good doses!



You guys need good chemists. I don't know of very many Canadians that will ever tip-toe with your legal system to spread the Moksha medicine down South. However, make friends up North and maybe you yourself can be that individual to make it happen! Canadians I think are very content with just satisfying Canadians lol. IMO anyways. I hear the states is terrible for LSD. Lots of research chemicals and very odd prints. Whereas up here the same print will work all of Canada for a few months then change up. 


And yo winner the posts you made were "Saraswati" by the way!


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Fri3dRice420 said:


> You guys need good chemists. I don't know of very many Canadians that will ever tip-toe with your legal system to spread the Moksha medicine down South. However, make friends up North and maybe you yourself can be that individual to make it happen! Canadians I think are very content with just satisfying Canadians lol. IMO anyways. I hear the states is terrible for LSD. Lots of research chemicals and very odd prints. Whereas up here the same print will work all of Canada for a few months then change up.
> 
> 
> And yo winner the posts you made were "Saraswati" by the way!



Yeah, there does seem to be someone doing a damn good job of keeping things flowing without drawing too much heat up here. Maybe it's just a matter of the vast difference in market size between Canada and the US. There could be someone putting out similar quality and quantity in the States as those responsible for all the great Canadian acid, but it doesn't see as wide a distribution because that just isn't enough to supply the demand there. I mean shit, California alone has a higher population than all of Canada. That being said, whoever's been at it here has been doing a damn good job and for a long time. I know hunab-style prints have been floating around since at least the early 2000s. 

Bah, I've been out of the loop lately though, I haven't seen a hunab print here in Toronto since 2009. 
How far west are you Fri3dRice420?


----------



## blistersinthedark

Just a heads up for people out East: it looks like NBOMes have reared their heads and are being sold as acid.
Had a discouraging encounter with a clueless small-time dealer selling blotters of a chemical he couldn't even identify (other than admitting it's not LSD). By the description of the effects he gave me, it sounded like one of the 25x. Still, he was calling it "acid". 

I didn't quite see the design, but he said it was a dragon.
Just ordered myself an Ehrlich test... FTS.


----------



## System7

White on White With hand drawn pencil lines in the west!


----------



## System7

Hey!


----------



## wharfratflyaway

Any new prints from the hunab ku crew?


----------



## deXTC-LO25

hello... any good flow cross the prairies right now?


----------



## Resintooth

Those blue Shiva's are the best LSD I have EVER done! there is a video (youtube search: wemf acid trip) of a friend of a friend of mine rolling on the ground laughing his head off from taking 3 hits of the blue Shiva's at WEMF 2012 in Algonquin Park. I wish I could get my hands on these again. Lately I've been getting St.Albert and The LSD revelation revolution blotter it is also amazing LSD


----------



## cannedsam

Alice in Wonderland and Roland 303 Bass synthesizer prints in Winnipeg, Expensive :O but awesome clean LSD :D probably around ~150ug


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

DooBlizz said:


> Hey All,
> Just curious if anyone has seen either of these prints?
> I was thinking of buying six of the celtic style light blue tabs but decided against as I wasn't sure the origin or quality.
> My brother recently picked up the misfits/bart/flower print, has anyone ever seen that anywhere?
> Found in Manitoba.



That kind of a bunch of different logos and such, blue on white, red on white and green on white unperfed is 90% of the LSD I've had in my life There's many punk band logos, a bunch of random stuff, like a tripping Jesus, a syringe and NO written next to it. I think the stuff is made in QC because when I used to buy sheets (last time was in 2008 so I don't mind saying it). Some would say that blues are stronger than the others, or the reds etc. but it was all the same goddamn thing, and the guy knew his shit, he would have binder sized sheets that he would have in several mica sheets (black cardboard on the back, transparent plastic on top, he would cut me 1 or 2 sheets at once and one time two blotters in the centre were spelling the name of one of the 3 boroughs of my town (the smallest metro area in Canada, I'll leave you this one to guess). Americans were going nuts on newsgroups like alt.drugs.psychedelics about how the Pickard bust suddenly caused LSD to practically disappear while I was laughing eating those away. I would always take 2, they're dosed so 1 hit won't likely even make a 13 year old girl bad trip, if you know what I'm saying. I'm sad that his cell phone number doesn't work anymore, but as a construction worker...he moves where work is and can't tell his, I imagine, 50-100 contacts about it. Eh, I can get ALD-52, ETH-LAD, AL-LAD (and hopefully one day PRO-LAD) by lettermail, its only the currency thats a pain in the ass


----------



## Ravr

Everyday, every night, every time, in 3d!


----------



## assclass

come back machine elf


----------



## SKL

THE_REAL_OBLIVION said:


> alt.drugs.psychedelics



Shout out


----------



## Ravr

Hehe


----------



## Ravr

Nooooooooo hunnnnnie nooooooo


----------



## DrumTripper

I have asked around, but have turned up nothing. Who remembers the red or blue on white Egyptian hiero? BC, Canada in the early 90s.  Bueler? Anyone?


----------



## DrumTripper

Bumpity


----------



## sassyfrass

ive seen blue and green icons, they seemed to be NOT lsd, the great prints were blue unicorns (thought there were also lackluster greens),
and Void realms. buddahs and the current WOWs are alright.


----------



## DrumTripper

That makes sense. I used to get sheets of WoW that was perfect. Then twice those came into town and they were too much; we thought they were really shaky/speedy. This was back in '94.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Yeah, buddy, if you're still around. Do you remember that rfgdxm guy? or Joel Crump? (oh dear god, I  have a feeling I was talking to Donald Trump Jr. now this whole time).


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

DrumTripper said:


> That makes sense. I used to get sheets of WoW that was perfect. Then twice those came into town and they were too much; we thought they were really shaky/speedy. This was back in '94.



Sorry, World of Warcraft blotter in 1994?

Anyways, I'm sad to see the second iteration of Acid in Canada being this slow, has the stuff disappeared? Only places on those onion sites are sending from europe only. I'm sad if there's no LSD for the people 20 years younger than me now, they need it, so as to maybe save us all. Just one trip can change the world, the dude who figured out DNA while on acid could tell you the same.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

WOW in this context means White on White or no imprint of any kind on the Blotter.


----------



## DrumTripper

Yes, just white blotter.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

White_Rose said:


> WOW in this context means White on White or no imprint of any kind on the Blotter.


I'm so used to hear about actual "WOW" blotter being around in the US and here since quite a while, when the threads get bumped, they come up often. Most of the early LSD I did in 1999-2002 were white and unperfed but they had the same kind of individual drawings in either red, green or blue and I saw that print, the kind the guy from Manitoba had posted a picture of. pop culture, punk logos, grateful dead logos, tripping jesus, syringe with NO next to it, the name of my city taking the space of two 2 blotters in the centre of the sheet a couple times, which led me to believe the liquid was laid right here.

Never seen plainly white, unperfed, without lines of 1/4 inch by 1/4 inch squares though. My first very dose was almost like that, but if you got the light right, you'd see the hologram of the Nike symbol, man I can still remember the pain in my cheek muscles from being unable not smile and laugh all the time from that first time, was with good friends too, perfect set and setting. Didn't feel burnt out or waiting for it to end rolling around in my bed after it was over, likely cos I took very little alcohol with it. alcohol hangover + 9-10-11-12h of a trip is a terrible feeling. 

So, thanks, I feel so uncool now, me who's had lsd 250 times at least, had some log of my trips on text files, its all lost, can't know such simple acidhead acronyms ;p


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Yeah, I think I started a little ealier than you, back in the mid 1960's and have seen it distributed in many forms, even chewing gum and candy.   The mid 1990's saw a lot of the white on white blotters so looks like you just missed them.   Colored blotters also hid the color of the LSD dropped so, I guess that might be one of the reasons printed blotter became more widely distributed.   In the end it's all just LSD, the blotters mean nothing in and of themselves, other than for "marketing" purposes.

It was simpler times I guess.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

You had microdots (which I saw only once, and I didn't take it because I thought it was 2c-b, the 2c-b "Nexus" (canadian nickname for 2c-b) pills that first showed up were really tiny. Also geltabs and windowpanes are things I've only seen on erowid and here (geltabs at least...not sure what windowpanes are if they are different from geltab "sheets", the one picture of them on erowid I remember didn't  make it clear, never ever heard of those IRL. Microdots seemed prevalent in the 70's, and the "bad acid" was often LSD + meth/amps, from those DEA identification of LSD seizures paper scans I've seen a long time ago, I'm not sure where it was, might have been even on lyceum. There was scans of blotters and pictures of pills and the identified compounds.

Other than the ridiculously largely dosed "STP" DOM microdots that scarred some people for life, I guess the average amount of LSD + meth or amps in a dot was not a great experience!


----------



## Ravr

Non around The Six


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

sassyfrass said:


> ive seen blue and green icons, they seemed to be NOT lsd, the great prints were blue unicorns (thought there were also lackluster greens),
> and Void realms. buddahs and the current WOWs are alright.


Some wasn't LSD, when it wasn't, it lasted really long, then some bikers lab got raided and they were using the same prints but laying out DOB. DOB was prevalent in the late 90's/early '00s, but the sheets I bought way back with red, green or blue logos, singular drawings per hits were real LSD, tested some in 2008 with Erlich's and it was the correct colour. When I later tried 1P-LSD and ETH-LAD (man I love eth-lad), I got some ALD-52 and AL-LAD but I keep it safe somewhere, I trip maybe once every two years nowadays. But yeah, there a lot of news about bad LSD even in the MSM back then here, there were DOB blotters, lightly dosed or with way too much, my worst drug experience is still that blotter that was actually playing cards symbols which turned out to be very long to kick-in and then by hour 20 you're walking aimlessly outside because you've got all that physical energy but your mental capacities are exhausted...minimal visuals, speedy/tweaky, takes 2-3 hours to kick in... then when that lab was raided, DOB and also 2c-B disappeared entirely and what I was getting was LSD that's guaranteed, unless some of Nick Sand's butyl-LSD or such managed to be saved somewhere in BC. I know that it all came from BC, my guy was having the sheets sent to him by mail all the way here out east.


----------



## KS78

I got gel tabs (Orange coloured) on 1999. They were brought in Istanbul from Miami. As far as I remember, they were ok, lots of visuals and major change in color of vision (dark warm yellowish tint to the whole world), lots of laughter borderline psychotic. 
We found Hoffman 2000 in Istanbul which were again quite visual and classic long deep LSD trip.
Some friends came across liquid LSD at Northeastern University in Boston and they dripped on 2 A4 size papers after dividing the pages into squares (1 square was probably about 150-200 ugbut no way of being sure) and then they sent me these two pages for me to sell. I and a friend tested it and they were very strong visually, long trip, serious deep conversations and crazy laughter fits one after another. I ate those 2 pages with a few friends and everybody who used to party with me was a bit crazy for a couple months, there were lots of people who had extreme changes to their perceptions. 
Haven't used LSD since 2005 but ate lots of chocolate balls with an 8th of mushrooms in NYC after that. I miss it but It's very hard to find the time and headspace to have a nice trip.


----------



## SunriseChampion

Ravr said:


> Non around The Six



Not true. There's some very decent 'cid going around here. My friend was getting it as far back as two years ago.
World of Warcraft in fact.  
Locally produced even, 100 mile diet and all that.


----------



## Ravr

… There was something in the air that night
The stars were bright, Fernando
They were shining there for you and for liberty


----------



## Stark

I've had some pretty awesome acid trips over the past year or so.


----------



## sekio

there is definitely amazing acid in bc if you know who to talk to


----------



## mrsmokeweed

Hey got this from OR, but can't find the USA acid discussion. 

Clean LSD, I'd say about 150ug, anyone else seen these?


----------



## Shady's Fox

mrsmokeweed said:


> Hey got this from OR, but can't find the USA acid discussion.
> 
> Clean LSD, I'd say about 150ug, anyone else seen these?



You are in the USA thread. I've seen many but this one no, I really don't know. 

@Xorkoth 

Could you help him out?


----------



## G_Chem

mrsmokeweed said:


> Hey got this from OR, but can't find the USA acid discussion.
> 
> Clean LSD, I'd say about 150ug, anyone else seen these?



Beautiful find for bicycle day 

-GC


----------



## mrsmokeweed

Shady's Fox said:


> You are in the USA thread. I've seen many but this one no, I really don't know.
> 
> @Xorkoth
> 
> Could you help him out?


I dropped .75 last Friday and got a 8.5/10 exp (for me, still not at 100 trips) then took 2 the next day and a 6/10, real lack of visuals. I wanna trip today, but think ill do a full reset. My guess is 150ug, these are widely available in Oregon for not much! Cheers from Colorado!


----------



## Shady's Fox

mrsmokeweed said:


> I dropped .75 last Friday and got a 8.5/10 exp (for me, still not at 100 trips) then took 2 the next day and a 6/10, real lack of visuals. I wanna trip today, but think ill do a full reset. My guess is 150ug, these are widely available in Oregon for not much! Cheers from Colorado!



If you want to do a Trip Report, you're free to.


----------



## tired of crap

and I already bought tickets


----------



## Ravr

Same... but they refunded mine


----------



## tired of crap

The one in Quebec I had tickets for basically said please don’t ask for refunds because we’ve already incurred costs for xyz and too many refunds may put the festival in jeopardy for future years.... 

And I haven’t heard officially that the others are cancelled yet


----------



## mrsmokeweed

Hopefully EDC still goes on


----------



## Joey

Definitely want to change my roll from the shit I do, and possibility I thought of is why not just use psychedelics, or "real" party drugs like molly, G (fucking BLAST at a proper dose), whatever, and rave? At least its not solitary meth/alcohol abuse and even if I sink Im at least having more fun than I am now. Look younger, but am 29, so not many years left I can be passable that scene I think right? Could be a way to ease out on a "high" note.

Not sure what I mean to say here. Just a ramble.


----------



## thegreenhand

Alex_1991 said:


> Definitely want to change my roll from the shit I do, and possibility I thought of is why not just use psychedelics, or "real" party drugs like molly, G (fucking BLAST at a proper dose), whatever, and rave? At least its not solitary meth/alcohol abuse and even if I sink Im at least having more fun than I am now. Look younger, but am 29, so not many years left I can be passable that scene I think right? Could be a way to ease out on a "high" note.
> 
> Not sure what I mean to say here. Just a ramble.


Dawg all I do on psychs is dance. Work that shit out homie. Even if it's just you in front of your mirror. A few good friends can't hurt either obviously


----------



## trogere

tired of crap said:


> The one in Quebec I had tickets for basically said please don’t ask for refunds because we’ve already incurred costs for xyz and too many refunds may put the festival in jeopardy for future years....
> 
> And I haven’t heard officially that the others are cancelled yet


Are you talking about the psytrance festival close to a river done every couple of years? I had some awesome time there in the past


----------



## TripSitterNZ

mate Canada literally has shit loads of lsd prodrugs completely legal. Canada is mecca for psychedelics legal


----------



## tired of crap

@trogere aye, Eclipse.
Wish it wasn’t at that location... it’s decent but there was another maybe 4 years back that I liked better but wtf do I know lol... I’ll go either way. Disappointed it didn’t happen this year.  

@TripSitterNZ arguably not completely legal lol... and arguably not acid, despite the whole prodrug debate. I for one notice a difference, and binding affinities in these prodrug studies would agree... imo you c any adjust for dose for all receptor sites at the same rate thus they (lsd analogues) will never be acid.

But yes they’re plentiful and yes they make for wonderful experiences... just better not to expect “acid” from these pro drugs imo


----------



## SunriseChampion

Shit...see ya at Eclipse next year? I was so stoked. Never been before, was going to be the first time this year. Where was it before? I saw overhead views of the current location and thought it was great. You're telling me there was a better spot? Nice one.

Just got a tester from a new source of what tests as legit cid here. Just tested it on Tuesday. The crew are buying a batch so I guess it'll be tested in vivo soon enough.

The stuff is alive and well around these parts.



Alex_1991 said:


> Look younger, but am 29, so not many years left I can be passable that scene I think right? Could be a way to ease out on a "high" note.



Don't worry about it....I'm 35 and they can't keep me out of the rave if they fucking dragged me out. Which they wouldn't because I'm nowhere near the only one. The longer the scene crawls on, the more oldsters there will be anyway. And I'm not even an oldster....that'd be the 50 year olds still kicking it from 30 years ago.


----------



## tired of crap

Sunrise, I’m not entirely sure where the one a few years back was... I deleted Facebook otherwise I’d go back and find pictures for you. But the stages were further apart so there was less noise pollution between stages. Camping was more wooded and there were more swimming areas, including one right behind the main stages. But with tickets carrying over to next year I’ll def be there.

Alex, 29 isn’t too old for the scene imo (mind I’m 33 ha). I recall an opening day at Eclipse a couple years back. We just got setup and we’re heading down for opening ceremonies when an ambulance came rolling in to collect someone. 

My partner, at the time, and I ended up speaking with this old guy (I’d estimate the at least 50). Morale of his story “I can’t believe people don’t even know there own bodies”


----------



## trogere

tired of crap said:


> Sunrise, I’m not entirely sure where the one a few years back was... I deleted Facebook otherwise I’d go back and find pictures for you. But the stages were further apart so there was less noise pollution between stages. Camping was more wooded and there were more swimming areas, including one right behind the main stages. But with tickets carrying over to next year I’ll def be there.
> 
> Alex, 29 isn’t too old for the scene imo (mind I’m 33 ha). I recall an opening day at Eclipse a couple years back. We just got setup and we’re heading down for opening ceremonies when an ambulance came rolling in to collect someone.
> 
> My partner, at the time, and I ended up speaking with this old guy (I’d estimate the at least 50). Morale of his story “I can’t believe people don’t even know there own bodies”



I remember seeing several party-goers with white hairs when I went to Eclipse in 2005. I spoke with a few of them, some very friendly and fine people.


----------



## Kara Kava

I spent last Christmas and new year's at a couple raves and im 43. I saw people i partied with in the 90's.
I get lsd from a lab that i find almost exactly like the stuff in the 90's


----------



## SunriseChampion

Speaking of which....had an elderly lady park right beside me at Harvest fest last year. She was in her late 60s. She was as happy to be there as anyone.

The term "rave to the grave" is no joke.


----------



## HOOH

TripSitterNZ said:


> mate Canada literally has shit loads of lsd prodrugs completely legal. Canada is mecca for psychedelics legal


California's fighting for that spot. If Bill 519 passes it will change everything


----------



## FredF

I’m in Canada now, and I’m not sure about completely legal, but the number of quality, dependable, heavily reviewed, online vendors is astounding. 

I only order from two, they seem to be sister companies, and I’m so grateful to have a such a simple source to such a clean and properly dosed product. What a time we live in.


----------



## arrall

FredF said:


> I’m in Canada now, and I’m not sure about completely legal, but the number of quality, dependable, heavily reviewed, online vendors is astounding.
> 
> I only order from two, they seem to be sister companies, and I’m so grateful to have a such a simple source to such a clean and properly dosed product. What a time we live in.


Yeah the gray-market vendors up here face far less LE scrutiny than their siblings south of the border. The tryptamine selection in particular is incredible. And the amount of excellent, reliable black-market LSD vendors is ridiculous for those who know where to look.


----------



## arrall

Ravr said:


> These things do not come close to real acid. It is very telling these things do not leave you with an afterglow that stays with you for days


Depends what you are referring to. The tryptamines (4-HO-MET, 4-AcO-DMT) and the lysergamide analogues (1P-LSD, etc) absolutely have a powerful afterglow.


----------



## WideThirdEye

SunriseChampion said:


> Speaking of which....had an elderly lady park right beside me at Harvest fest last year. She was in her late 60s. She was as happy to be there as anyone.
> 
> The term "rave to the grave" is no joke.


A few years back I met up with some old rave friends in Toronto to see Crystal Method on their Vegas 20th anniversary tour.  We had joked about being the oldest people in the venue before arriving but we realized very early in the night that we were a) likely some of the youngest people there and b) definitely the most sober group there
The scene never disappoints, no matter how young or old the person is


----------



## WideThirdEye

FredF said:


> I’m in Canada now, and I’m not sure about completely legal, but the number of quality, dependable, heavily reviewed, online vendors is astounding.
> 
> I only order from two, they seem to be sister companies, and I’m so grateful to have a such a simple source to such a clean and properly dosed product. What a time we live in.


are you talking about 1P-LSD or LSD-25?  I've had a lot of success with online DPT, 5-MEO-DMT, and 2C-I, but I'm unfamiliar with 1P-LSD so I continue to wait for the day some LSD-25 presents itself


----------



## FredF

WideThirdEye said:


> are you talking about 1P-LSD or LSD-25?  I've had a lot of success with online DPT, 5-MEO-DMT, and 2C-I, but I'm unfamiliar with 1P-LSD so I continue to wait for the day some LSD-25 presents itself


At 43 years old, and having over 25 years of off and on tripping under my belt, I can say that I’m definitely currently getting the best and most consistently clean acid I’ve had in my life. Delivered to mailbox, days after placing an order. It’s more expensive than street tabs, but not anything crazy either. And we’ll worth paying a bit more, as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## arrall

WideThirdEye said:


> I continue to wait for the day some LSD-25 presents itself


You're not going to get it from legal research chemical sites unless the distribution and possession of LSD-25 are decriminalized in Canada.


----------



## WideThirdEye

arrall said:


> You're not going to get it from legal research chemical sites unless the distribution and possession of LSD-25 are decriminalized in Canada.


for sure.  It always presents itself in the wild eventually.  The last time it did I had to buy a full sheet, and 900 hits of 200 ug tabs seemed a bit over the top


----------



## WideThirdEye

FYI, I figured today was a good day for an update here

I did manage to find LSD-25 from an online source and am happy to report that a) everything arrived as advertised and b) ehrlich and hofmann reagents both confirm the compound to be the real mcCoy

Will report back on potency when I have 8 free hours and the mood strikes me
Happy Bicycle Day to all!


----------



## Ravr

Do report back..


----------



## WideThirdEye

Ravr said:


> Do report back..


Happy to report I tested with both reagents and registered double positives 
Everyone took 100ug worth of the liquid amd that was enough for all involved to have a killer time all night without being overwhelmed in a very busy setting


----------



## Ravr

Yummers. And the only way could do that in a busy setting was if there was music playing in the background


----------



## WideThirdEye

Ravr said:


> Yummers. And the only way could do that in a busy setting was if there was music playing in the background


Roger waters from the third row! 
Smoked a cannon during Wish You Were Here on the come up to boot


----------



## Ravr

Cool experience . Forgot  he was in town until I saw that Drake comment he made lol.


----------



## SpaceCookies

In the mid-late 80s in Vancouver you could walk down Granville and as dealers would pass you they'd whisper *acid, hash, weed* As long as you didn't look like a cop (and we didn't cause we were teens) you could buy hits of blotter or purple micro-dot. Ahh those memories .. 
My question is: does anyone know what potency those doses were? I mean they weren't all the same, but does anyone know approximately what they were all about back then compared to say 100 ug today?


----------



## Stoneman 99

Are there no purple Mike's or orange double barrels anymore???


----------



## SpaceCookies

Stoneman 99 said:


> Are there no purple Mike's or orange double barrels anymore???


Not sure, I haven't been down Granville for years. But I'd imagine that things have changed since the 80s. 
Anyone have any comments on how acid may have changed from then to now as far as dosages ?


----------



## Snafu in the Void

SpaceCookies said:


> Anyone have any comments on how acid may have changed from then to now as far as dosages ?


Terrible. "100ug" tabs off the street typically contain more like 40ug these days. Most tabs are criminally underdosed.

I have only encountered LSD once in the last 5 years that was actually dosed as it was sold and was quite strong.

The exception is with RC lysergamides from reputable dealers, those are dosed as described.

I see younger people all the time talking about how they took 1000ug or this or that... and I just don't believe they realize what 1000ug would actually feel like. They don't understand dosages or how people lie about how much LSD is in their tabs.


----------



## arrall

The LSD online is both purer and more potent than ever before (and often very cheap), but almost all street LSD I’ve encountered is underdosed and severely overpriced.


----------



## G_Chem

I’d say the LSD now is the best it’s been pretty much ever in my time using these things.  My first trip was 07 on LSD and it’s just gotten better and better as time goes on.

I did lose my really good connect though so we’ll see how things are in the future.

Gonna be eating a decent amount next weekend, fun stuff 

-GC


----------



## SpaceCookies

So now I have 2 questions:
1) what is the average dosage from the dark-web ? I suppose no-one really knows hard numbers and they would probably vary anyway. I just bought on-line, but I think its against the board rules to say where and from whom. It was advertised as 100ug, but quite honestly I have no idea what that even means. I haven't dropped acid in 30 years .. which leads to question two ..
2) what was the average dosage in the 80s in Vancouver ?

I'm just trying to get a sense of how times have changed between then and now.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

SpaceCookies said:


> So now I have 2 questions:
> 1) what is the average dosage from the dark-web ? I suppose no-one really knows hard numbers and they would probably vary anyway. I just bought on-line, but I think its against the board rules to say where and from whom. It was advertised as 100ug, but quite honestly I have no idea what that even means. I haven't dropped acid in 30 years .. which leads to question two ..


I can't speak for Canada's dark net market, but in the US market tabs are most commonly sold as 100ug, 150ug, 200ug and sometimes higher. Yet this is misleading, as they often contain half that amount or even less. However, this isn't really something you should ever assume to be true in all cases or all markets. 

Me personally, I will often assume the stated dose to be correct and take that amount, then judge the level of effects and reassess the dose according to my knowledge and what dose should feel like what. 



SpaceCookies said:


> 2) what was the average dosage in the 80s in Vancouver ?
> 
> I'm just trying to get a sense of how times have changed between then and now.



I think it may be difficult to find someone here that can answer this, as it's quite specific and nobody truly knows how much LSD is in any given tab, even my own opinion is extremely anecdotal and speculative. 

What I can say with some level of confidence is that street LSD was often dosed higher in the past in the 60s through the 80s and into the 90s.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Snafu in the Void said:


> What I can say with some level of confidence is that street LSD was often dosed higher in the past in the 60s through the 80s and into the 90s.


totally agree


----------

